# Lapierre X-Control



## mkernbach (3. Oktober 2009)

Ähnlich wie beim Froggy Thread:



TeamAlter schrieb:


> Was für einen Ausstattung habt ihr?
> Wie seid ihr damit zufrieden?
> Wie harmonieren Dämpfer und Gabel bei euch?
> 
> Empfehlungen, neue Parts, ...



Meine Ausstattung:

X-Control 210 2010

Serienausstattung bis auf:

Shifter: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Kurbel: XTR
Bereifung: Nobby Nic 2,4" vorne/hinten
Bremsen: Vorne ne 180er Scheibe

Werde die Nobby Nic hinten rausschmeißen und wohl gegen Rocket Ron tauschen..


----------



## Robert01 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit...
dann will ich mal folgen.

Mein 510er (2009) ist fast noch im Serientrimm, sprich
Kurbel und Schaltwerk XTR
Umwerfer XT
Shifter SLX
Bremsen Oro K24 (vorn jetzt mit 180er Scheibe)
Ach ja, die Sattelklemme habe ich gegen eine mit Schnellspanner getauscht.


Zu Beginn nächsten Jahres spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die Shifter von SLX in XT zu tauschen. 
Beim Fahrwerk bin ich momentan ein wenig am testen. Im Dämpfer (RP2) sind 13,5 bar, in der Gabel (F-RL120) 7 bar. Auf die Waage bringe ich so um die 100kg nackich..

Was unbedingt noch gewechselt werden muss, ist der Sattel. Trotz zweimal Sitzpolster übereinander... ab ca. 25 Kilometern wirds richtig schmerzhaft. Momentan ist der originale San Marco verbaut. Werden wird es unter Umständen ein Selle Italia MAX FLITE Gel Flow. 

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (3. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,

hier mal die Basics meines X-Control 513 (2007)

Fox 32 Talas 140 RL
Shimano XTR-Schaltwerk, Rest LX
Bremsen Oro K18 mit Swissstop Belägen
CrossRide LRS mit HotS/MK 2.2

-bisher wurde vor allem an der Optik gefeilt (Hope Parts und jetzt neue Lenkergriffe)
-die Serienanbauteile sind funktionell iO und bleiben auch weiterhin dran
-Dämpfer und Gabel harmonieren super miteinander, bin immer wieder begeistert 
-nächstes Jahr soll dann endlich nen neuer LRS her (Hope Bulb,ZTR Flow) und ne Mono M4 

Ride On


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein 2010er 500 ist jetzt praktisch fertig nach folgenden Umbauten:

- Shifter: SLX gegen XT (angenehmerer kleiner Hebel)
- Ritzel: HG irgendwas 11-32 gegen XT 11-34 (angenehmer an Steilstücken)
- Kette: HG 53 gegen HG 93
- Sattelstütze: LP gegen Thomson Elite (hatte ich noch rumliegen und brauche eine gerade Stütze)
-Vorbau: LP gegen Thomson X4 (notwendiges Upgrade auf der Suche nach der perfekten Sitzposition
- Lenker: LP Low Rizer gegen Syntace Durafilte (ich komm mit Rizern einfach nicht zurecht)
- Griffe: LP Schraubgriffe gegen Extralite Neo Grips (Schraubgriffe zu hart)
- Sattel: LP gegen SLR TT rot (Optik)
- Züge: Original gegen Jagwire Racer in rot (Optik)
- Reifen: Hutchinson Python gegen Schwalbe RoRo 2,25 UST

Die Federelement passen sehr gut zueinander, wobei man schon merkt, daß der Hinterbau sich nach mehr als 100 mm anfühlt. Mag aber keine langen Gabeln und daher definitiv die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Wo bleibt das Bild?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Oktober 2009)

Muß erst mal eins nach Umbau machen. Auf der ersten Ausfahrt vor gut einem Monat sah´s zumindest so aus:


----------



## zonuk (5. Oktober 2009)

@ schwarzer kater....
seeeeeeeeeehrr schön. werde auch schon ganz ungeduldig. mein x-control 710 kommt in der 50kw...ach, das wird ein schönes weihnachten geben 
hätte ja auch lieber das 700'er genommen aber die farbkombi und die shimano teile (abneigung) haben mir nicht so gut gefallen...viell bau ich mir ja auch noch ne 100mm gabel ein, mal schauen.

wie bist du mit dem fahrverhalten zufrieden?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2009)

Sehr zufrieden, wobei der Hinterbau auch das Potential für eine 120er Gabel hat. 
Ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk hast du dir ja bestellt, wobei mir das 700er gerade wegen der Farbkombi richtig gut gefällt. Die Shimano-Teile hättest du ja auch austauschen können.


----------



## zonuk (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück unterschiedlich ;o)  Ich bin ja beim Demoday die beiden Versionen gefahren, wobei mir das Topmodell 910 mit SRAM XX natürlich am besten gefallen hat. Aber das ist dann doch nochmal eine preislich ganz andere Liga. 
Lapierre versucht halt zwischen den Race und Marathon Modellen immer einen guten Durchscnitt was die Teile angeht zu bekommen. Ich hätte auch gerne einen RemoteLockOut aber ist leider nicht drin...ebenso wie den Fox RP Dämpfer..dafür sind halt SRAM XO und ein Mavic Laufradsatz verbaut...
Nobody is perfekt...aber das kann man ja ändern ;o)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2009)

Den Fox RP brauchts eigentlich bei dem Hinterbau nicht. Desto härter du trittst, desto weniger tut er. Hab eine Einstellmöglichkeit dieser Art noch nicht einmal vermisst.
Das 900er mir auch gut gefallen, wobei ich sagen muß, daß meiner Meinung nach die XX nur was für XC-Hardtails ist. Bei einem Fully, bei dem man tendenziell öfter mal im Sitzen eine steile Rampe bewältigt, ist mir der kleinste Gang nicht klein genug gewesen. 26-36 ist halt eben doch merklich größer als 22-32.


----------



## zonuk (6. Oktober 2009)

Da magst du sicher Recht haben...wir sind da ja auch nur ne "kleine Runde" damit gefahren. Wie sich sowas im Alltagbetrieb niederschlägt ist ja was ganz anderes...aber knackig war sie schon die XX...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir insbesondere die *XC-Fullys* diverser Hersteller mit der *nagelneuen SRAM-XX* angesehen und preislich verglichen - liegen *im Schnitt alle bei ca. 6.500 - 7.000 Euronen*, wobei es "Ausreißer" nach noch weiter oben immer noch gibt! 
Man müsste wirklich mal ein solches Bike zur Probe fahren und dann entscheiden, ob die fehlenden Gänge verschmerzbar sind oder man doch lieber eine XTR- oder X.0-Ausstattung nimmt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die XX zwar sehr geil, aber geradezu schwachsinnig teuer. Die einzelne Gruppe kostet mit Gabel â¬2700,-. Vollkommen bescheuert.


----------



## zonuk (7. Oktober 2009)

um nicht zu sagen "vollkommen überzogen teuer" aber geil ist sie trotzdem...vorallem das ritzelpacket sieht hammer aus...aber saubermachen nach ner schlammschlacht möchte ich es nicht )


----------



## TomRider (7. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal die Daten meines 310ner (2008)
folgende Partswechsel:
- maxxis xc -> continental mountainKing (die alten hatten zu weinig Grip)
- Lenker+Vorbau-> race face evolve xc (der Lenker war mir zu filigran, schmal)
- sattel (fetter riss)
- schaltwerk xt -> slx (das alte ist mir abgebrochen bei Felskontakt)
Die Federelemente harmonieren super trotz der 20mm unterschied. Die 100mm hinten fühlen mich nach mehr an. Deshalb kann man schnell berauf und runter fahren und jedes Mal wenn ich fahre kann ich einfach nur grinsen.
mfg Tom


----------



## steve81 (8. Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht vom 2010er Modell, bevorzugt Größe M.


----------



## Paolo (8. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich finde die XX zwar sehr geil, aber geradezu schwachsinnig teuer. Die einzelne Gruppe kostet mit Gabel 2700,-. Vollkommen bescheuert.



Wird die mit Gabel vertrieben?
Die ist ja dann viel teurer als eine Shimano Di2. Und die bietet wenigstens wirklich technisch neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Wird die mit Gabel vertrieben?
> Die ist ja dann viel teurer als eine Shimano Di2. Und die bietet wenigstens wirklich technisch neues.


Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz on-topic, aber immerhin bietet jede hochwertige MTB-Gruppe wenigstens eine Scheinbenbremse. Das nenn ich eine wirklich technische Innovation gegenüber der Renner-Felgenbremse!  Trotzdem ist nicht zu verneinen, daß die XX überteuert ist und nicht nur deshalb eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe (ambitionierte XC-Rennfahrer und Eisdielenposer natürlich) anspricht, aber es muß ja auch nicht immer eine Innovation für die breite Masse darstellen. Ist ein Lamborghini z.B. ja sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Paolo (9. Oktober 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz on-topic, aber immerhin bietet jede hochwertige MTB-Gruppe wenigstens eine Scheinbenbremse. Das nenn ich eine wirklich technische Innovation gegenüber der Renner-Felgenbremse!  Trotzdem ist nicht zu verneinen, daß die XX überteuert ist und nicht nur deshalb eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe (ambitionierte XC-Rennfahrer und Eisdielenposer natürlich) anspricht, aber es muß ja auch nicht immer eine Innovation für die breite Masse darstellen. Ist ein Lamborghini z.B. ja sicher auch nicht.



Eine Scheibenbremse ist doch nichts neues mehr. Lässt sich beim Rennrad eben schlecht integrieren. Zumal sie wohl auch mehr wiegen würde und die Gabeln dafür oft zu filigran sind.
Die Di2 schaltet jedoch elektronisch und das auf einem extrem hohen Niveau. Ich denke das die elektronische Gruppe auch bald für das MTB kommt.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


----------



## olly023 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein 310er von 2009 komplett Serie bis auf die Anbauteile und hinteren Schlauch+Reifen.
Vorne kommt für den Winter auch noch ein besserer Reifen drauf und nächstes Jahr vielleicht vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe.
Weitere Teile werden nur bei einem defekt getauscht da ich mit dem Bike super zufrieden bin


----------



## TomRider (14. Oktober 2009)

@olly23 warum hast du hinten gewechselt? ich an deiner stelle hätte den griffigeren Reifen vorne montiert um das lenkverhalten zu verbessern...sonst sehr schönes bike ich fahr´s ja schließlich selber.
mfg Tom


----------



## olly023 (15. Oktober 2009)

Weil hinten der reifen aufgeschlitzt war,aber wie schon gesagt vorne kommt auch noch ein anderer reifen drauf.


----------



## TomRider (22. Oktober 2009)

RAHMENBRUCH:

Ich hatte die letzten 2 Wochen ständig ein nerviges Knacken am Hinterbau. Erst hatte ich Verdacht auf Kettenblätter bzw. Tretlager. Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass es auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt synchron zum Wippen des Dämpfers knackt. 
Also hab ich Hinterbau erstmal auseinander gebaut um alle Lager zu fetten. 

Dabei ist mir ein ganz kleiner Riss am oberen Lager der rechten Sitzstrebe aufgefallen. Jetzt wird mir die rechte sitzstrebe ersetzt. Hattet ihr auch schon einen rahmenbruch an eurem X-Conrtol
mfg Tom


----------



## zonuk (23. Oktober 2009)

hi...sagmal hast du fotos davon gemacht? wäre mal interessant zu sehen...hat lapierre schon stellung dazu genommen? bist du der meinung das es ein materialfehler ist oder ein konstruktionsfehler ist? fragen über fragen.....


----------



## TomRider (23. Oktober 2009)

hi!
ne fotos hab ich leider nicht; tut mir leid! Ich bin sofort zu meinen händler gegangen und der hat dann gesagt, dass er die rechnung bracuht und dann bestellen die eine neue sitzstrebe. Die frage mit dem materialfehler oder dem konstruktionsfehler hab ich mir auch schon gestellt. Ich vermute mal es ist ein materialfehler...vielleicht ist es aber auch nur eine "alterserscheinung" nach 5000km (!?) aber das darf eig. nicht sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2009)

Eine Altererscheinung ist das nicht. Das muss ein Rad können. Die Strebe wird aber von LP sehr schnell vorab ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomRider (26. November 2009)

hi!
ich weiß ich melde mich ein bisschen spät aber ich hab seit dem 11.11 einen komplett neuen hinterbau. 
Es ist allerdings der 510 aus Scandium 
ich bin schon ein paar mal mit gefahren. Fährt sich echt super
Ist mMn ein wenig steifer. Außerdem wurde die Stelle wo mein alter gerissen ist mit mehr Material ausgebaut.

mfg Tom


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2009)

Na also.


----------



## Aldi (29. November 2009)

Hi,
bei meinen 2 Kumpel's
- 2008er X-Control 310
- 2008er X-Control 410
ist jeweils das Gleiche passiert.

-->
310er hat neuen Hinterbau bekommen,
410er hatte Glueck: es gab keinen Hinterbau mehr (da von Lapierre schon viele ausgetauscht wurden), er bekam nen neuen Rahmen, und zwar das 2009er Modell.

Das ist uebrigens an der Stelle geaendert worden: bis 2008 gabs da ne Verschraubung, seit 2009er Modell ist das gepresst.


----------



## Robert01 (11. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich war ganz kurz am Überlegen, ob ich nen eigenen Thread eröffne, aber es passt hier wohl auch.
Bin hier zufällig auf die Disskusion "Wasser im Sattelrohr" gestoßen. Musste ich doch gleich mal bei meinem schauen. Und siehe da... das Wasser stand der Menge nach bestimmt drei Zentimer hoch im Sattelrohr. 
Trifft für den XC-Rahmen das Gleiche zu wie für das DH? Sprich das Tretlager war ne ganze Weile unter Wasser gesetzt?
Zukünftig werde ich nach ner Regentour bzw. nach einer Wäsche das Bike mal drehen, ist kein Thema. Interessieren würde es mich, ob die Lager schon etwas abbekommen haben könnten und ob ich im Nachhinein daran nach etwas ändern kann (nen Schuß Öl ins Rohr etc.)

Gruß Robert


----------



## Groudon (12. Dezember 2009)

Bohr ein Loch ins Tretlager. Hat man bei mir im Rahmen auch gemacht, als ich die Kurbel einbauen lassen habe. Es stört nicht, beeinträchtigt nicht den Rahmen (bei Alu zum.).


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. Dezember 2009)

Wie schafft ihr das? Ich fahre den ganzen Winter, Wasser hatte ich noch nie drin. Sattelstütze gefettet, als Dreckabstreifer den Syntace Little Joe drauf, den Schlitz hinten noch mit Tesa abgeklebt- alles dicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

Super Idee! Dann ist die Gewährleistung seitens Lapierre wenigstens sofort weg! Oh Mann...


----------



## Robert01 (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie ich das schaffe? In dem ich eben die Sattelstütze nicht gefettet habe, eben keinen Dreckabstreifer habe und den Schlitz auch nicht mit Tesa abgedichtet habe... logisch, oder? 

@papa: Die "Super-Idee" bezieht sich auf das Loch im Tretlagerbereich!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

Genau auf die bezieht sich das. Wer ist denn bloß auf diese Idee gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Dezember 2009)

MAchen tatsächlich viele und einige Radhersteller geben dazu auch ihr O.K., aber das sollte man sich unbedingt vorher einholen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

Jegliche Veränderung am Rahmen führt zum Verlust der Gewährleistung. Selbst umlackieren oder ähnliches. Und das nicht ohne Grund. Wenn ich etwas baue und nachräglich pfuscht da einer dran rum übernehme ich dafür auch keine Verantwortung mehr.


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. Dezember 2009)

Robert01 schrieb:


> Wie ich das schaffe? In dem ich eben die Sattelstütze nicht gefettet habe, eben keinen Dreckabstreifer habe und den Schlitz auch nicht mit Tesa abgedichtet habe... logisch, oder?



Aha. Man hat also keinen Bock auf minimalste Vorbereitung des Bikes und will dafür lieber Löcher bohren, Stützen rausziehen und die Karre umdrehen...? 
Ernsthaft, mach es wie oben von mir beschrieben und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.


----------



## Robert01 (13. Dezember 2009)

Aha??? 
Wer sagt denn, dass ich Löcher bohren will? 
So ist sie, die heutige Generation... keinen Bock auf nichts 

Nein, ich werd mich mal nach einem Abstreifer umschauen und der Stütze ein wenig Fett gönnen.

Danke
Robert


----------



## zonuk (31. Dezember 2009)

soooo nun ist es soweit. mein neuer untersatz für 2010 ist da...



























jetzt muss nur noch das wetter mal mitspielen damit die erste ausfahrt mal gemacht werden kann....


----------



## Kasebi (31. Dezember 2009)

Goiles Teil. Aber für mich unbezahlbar. Also wird's im kommenden Frühjahr "nur" ein rotes 500.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Dezember 2009)

@Zonuk: Sehr geil!  Viel Spaß damit! 

@Kasebi: Macht auch viel Spaß. Bin damit sehr zufreiden.


----------



## zonuk (1. Januar 2010)

naja  mit vernunft hat das ja auch nix mehr zu tun...aber ich konnte dem 710er nicht wiederstehen...  das 500er sieht auch sehr geil aus...das rot kommt auf den bildern meist aber nicht so gut rüber als in natura...


----------



## alex1980 (2. Januar 2010)

ist die R1 Bremse nachgerüstet oder war die dabei?


----------



## eviltubbie (2. Januar 2010)

@Alex1980
Die Bremsen sind serie


----------



## eviltubbie (2. Januar 2010)

@zonuk
ich hoffe es kommt bald ein Fahrbericht vom neuén bike. Mein 710er ist bestellt, aber noch nicht beim Händler..... Freue mich auch schon tierisch dauf.


----------



## alex1980 (2. Januar 2010)

ist beim 510er auch die R1 dabei? Auf der Lapierre Seite steht irgendwas von RX1...


----------



## zonuk (2. Januar 2010)

der fahrbericht folgt natürlich. allerdings ist vor lauter schnee hier zur zeit nicht dran zu denken  aber der wird ja nicht ewig liegenbleiben. ich war auch etwas überrascht das die r1 hebel montiert waren. die bremse selber ist aber ne rx...im katalog stand auch das es die rx verbaut wird. aber ich will nicht meckern...die r1 sieht verdammt cool aus und ich hoffe sie sieht nicht nur so aus

@eviltubbie wann kommt denn deins?und nur so interessehalber welche größe hast du bestellt und wie gross bist du? hab nämlich lange darüber nachgedacht ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. hab dann L genommen und bin so 179cm gross


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> ist beim 510er auch die R1 dabei? Auf der Lapierre Seite steht irgendwas von RX1...



Lapierre verbauen einen R1 Bremshebel mit einem RX body. Daher diese etwas eigentümliche Bezeichnung. Das ist übrigens nichts ungewöhnliches. Viele Hersteller nutzen diese Möglichkeit im OEM Bereich.


----------



## alex1980 (2. Januar 2010)

zonuk schrieb:


> ich war auch etwas überrascht das die r1 hebel montiert waren. die bremse selber ist aber ne rx...im katalog stand auch das es die rx verbaut wird. aber ich will nicht meckern...die r1 sieht verdammt cool aus und ich hoffe sie sieht nicht nur so aus



hätte mich auch gewundert... ich find das 710 ja auch tierisch geil, aber an einem 4000 Euro Bike solche Faxen wie R1 Hebel und RX Bremse, find ich irgendwie komisch...


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Dann funktionieren die wenigstens...Specialized hatten auch XTR bodies und XT Hebel. Eine wirklich sinnvolle Kombination!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. Januar 2010)

ich täte dann lieber SLX hebel und Saint Sattel xD


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2010)

Das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Sicherlich aber auch immer eine Frage des Preises. Man muß das immer von der Seite des Herstellers sehen. Zum Anfang war ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Freund von Frau Formula, aber ich muß gestehen, dass wir mit diesen Dingern eigentlich nie Ärger haben und die ihren Job super machen. Klar find ich HOPE geiler, aber sowas kostet ja auch gleich nen ganzen Haufen mehr.


----------



## alex1980 (2. Januar 2010)

und ich einfach eine komplette R1... oder wenn schon dieser Mischmasch, dann RX Hebel und R1 Bremse, dann spart man wenigstens 200 Gramm Gewicht... aber so machts für mich keinen Sinn, ausser das man so tun kann, als hätte man eine R1


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2010)

Kostet dann aber auch mehr.


----------



## zonuk (3. Januar 2010)

oje...wenn ich gewusst hätte das das bild des bremshebels so eine diskussion hervorrufen würde.... 
die formula´s funktionieren schon sehr geil. die haben ihre hausaufgaben gemacht. hatte an meinem alten bike ne k24 und null probleme...


----------



## eviltubbie (4. Januar 2010)

@Zonuk

Ich hoffe das es bald ankommt, laut Händler, Mitte Februar. Eilt ja noch nicht, wir haben ja noch was in der Garage stehen. Bei einer Körpergröße von 168cm, habe ich mir den kleinsten Rahmen bestellt. Ich bin das 2009er Modell probe gefahren und das hat mir eigentlich recht gut gepasst.


----------



## zonuk (4. Januar 2010)

hoffe es gibt dann auch ein paar bilder....sieht in einer kleinen rahmengröße bestimmt noch einen tick besser aus.


----------



## alex1980 (5. Januar 2010)

kurze Frage an die Lapierrre Händler: Ist es nicht irgendwie möglich für euch,
nur den X-Control Rahmen zu bestellen? 
Oder ein Komplett Bike, aber z.b ohne Laufräder?
Und sind die Rahmen vom 510 und 710 bis auf die Lackierung identisch?

thx
alex


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Januar 2010)

Kannst ein bike ohne Laufräder haben. Bitte per PN melden.
Die Rahmen gibt es nicht einzeln. 510 und 710 sind identisch. Erst beim 910 gibts den Full carbon Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Januar 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> kurze Frage an die Lapierrre Händler: Ist es nicht irgendwie möglich für euch,
> nur den X-Control Rahmen zu bestellen?
> Oder ein Komplett Bike, aber z.b ohne Laufräder?


Nein, das geht nicht. Du bekommst die Räder nur komplett geliefert. Ein guter Händler kann dir das aber individualiseren, sprich Teile zurück nehmen und gegen andere ersetzen. Bei allen Teilen wird das aber sicher schwierig.



alex1980 schrieb:


> Und sind die Rahmen vom 510 und 710 bis auf die Lackierung identisch?


Ja.

P.S.: Ich seh gerade, du kommst aus Frankurt. Dann schau doch mal bei uns in Kronberg vorbei.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Wolltest du nicht noch Lapierre bekleidung haben? Ich mach heute noch ne Bestellung!


----------



## eviltubbie (8. Januar 2010)

In der aktuellen "Mountain Bike 02/10" ist das 2010er X-Control 710 "Kaufempfehlung" bei 17 Bike´s im Test.


----------



## hergi. (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

war bis dato nur stiller "Mitleser", nun möchte ich auch mal mein X-Control 210 2009er präsentieren. 
Die Bilder sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell, mittlerweile sind vorne und hinten neue Reifen drauf.  Bei Schlamm und Schnee war der RK nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Bin bergab mehr gerutscht als gefahren. Hab mich jetzt für 2.25 er Fat Albert entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden damit.  Der (nicht mehr wirklich) weiße Sattel wird demnächst gegen was Dunkles getauscht.


----------



## eviltubbie (8. Januar 2010)

@hergi
auf dem schnellen bike einen Fat A. fahren, so schlecht ist der RK nun auch nicht. Nur bei absoluten schlamm fahrten ist er nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn wir nicht im Gebirge sind fahre ich den RK auch auf dem Liteville und bin mit der haftung super zufrieden, ansonsten ist auch hier der Fat A. drauf.


----------



## hergi. (8. Januar 2010)

ich missbrauch das Bike eher als AllMountain-Rad...
Auf Trails bei miesem Wetter merkt man den Unterschied deutlich finde ich. Aber für besseres Wetter hab ich den RK mal aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eviltubbie (8. Januar 2010)

hergi. schrieb:


> ich missbrauch das Bike eher als AllMountain-Rad...
> Auf Trails bei miesem Wetter merkt man den Unterschied deutlich finde ich. Aber für besseres Wetter hab ich den RK mal aufgehoben



Der Schwalbe Smart Sam ist auch nicht schlecht, guter Grip, guter Rollwiderstand und hält ewig


----------



## Robert01 (8. Januar 2010)

@hergie
Nette Fotos. Ich traue mich momentan nicht wirklich vor die Tür, ist mir eindeutig zu kalt. Mit RK`s sowieso nicht...
Du fährst eine recht heftige Sattelüberhöhung. Was für eine Rahmengröße fährst du bei welchen Körpermaßen?

@papa
Gegen diverse Lapierre-Bekleidung hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Nur habe ich bisher nicht viel gefunden, was mir gefallen hätte. Die LP-Seite gibt da auch nicht viel her.
Gibt es den einen anderen Shop (Link) mit einem breiteren Angebot?

Robert


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Leider gibts keinen. Im Dealer book ist das alles drin, aber es gibt keine datei dazu. ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich die seiten mal ablichte und in den LP bekleidungs Fred stelle. Mach ich morgen mal...


----------



## Robert01 (8. Januar 2010)

Keine schlechte Idee 
Bin mal gespannt, was Lapierre dem Normalsterblichen so vorenthält...


----------



## hergi. (9. Januar 2010)

@Robert 01. 

Rahmengröße ist L bei 1,82 cm. Sieht aber auf den Bildern ein bisschen heftiger aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## Robert01 (10. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, das mag sein. Auf deinen Fotos wirkt die Sattelüberhöhung wirklich recht mächtig.
Ich fahre bei einer Körperhöhe von 1,88m auch einen L-Rahmen. Letztendlich ist ja aber die Schrittlänge entscheidend und noch viel mehr das Feeling.
Viel Spaß mit deinem 210er.

Robert


----------



## hergi. (10. Januar 2010)

danke!


----------



## yamtchu (16. Januar 2010)

guten morgen,

heute ist mein x-control 310 eingetroffen. da ich es noch nicht fahren will sitze ich nun schon den ganzen tag davor und kucks mir an. nun kam mir gerade folgende frage in den sinn.
gibt es eigentlich einen wartungsplan den man vor der ersten ausfahrt machen sollte.

mfg


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

vlt nochmal sätliche drehmomente durchschauen, die Kassette, ob sie fest genug sitzt und die Bremsscheiben - Bremssattel schauen ob schleiffrei - denke das wars ^^ Luftdruck in Reifen, gabel, Dämpfer ungefähr erstmal füllen ^^


----------



## yamtchu (16. Januar 2010)

ah ok danke erstmal. ich frage weil das mein erstes fully ist und ich von der hinterbau geschichte keine ahnung habe.
ich bin früher motocross gefahren und da wars z.b. so wenn du ein neues moped bekommen hast musste das erstmal komplett zerlegt werden, weil es stellen gab wo der hersteller gern gespart hat. z.b. an den nadellagern der umlenkung, da war immer fast kein fett dran. wenn man so gefahren ist waren die dinger schnell reif für die tonne. aber wenn das bei fahrrädern nicht so ist bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eviltubbie (16. Januar 2010)

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike!! Vielleicht gibts ja bald mal ein paar Foto´s hier davon.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn dein Händler es dir noch nicht abgestimmt hat, kannst du das natürlich jetzt machen. Hinten den Sag-Meter beachten (Zeiger sollte im roten Bereich liegen), vorn sollte der Sag etwa 20 % des Federwegs (also 24 mm) betragen. Zugstufe so abstimmen, daß die Räder beim Ausfedern gerade so nicht abheben.
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## yamtchu (16. Januar 2010)

ja bilder gibts nach der ersten ausfahrt. die muss bei dem wetter allerdings noch etwas warten.

also wenns sonst nix weiter ist stell ich mal alles ein und melde mich dann hoffentlich bald mit bildern zurück.


----------



## royaljochen (23. Januar 2010)

Aldi schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei meinen 2 Kumpel's
> - 2008er X-Control 310
> - 2008er X-Control 410
> ...



hat den irgendjemand mal ein bild von so einem bruch? an meinem x-control 410 2008 hab ich auch was seltsames entdeckt an dieser stelle. ich weiss aber nicht ob es nur der lack ist oder tatsächlich ein riß... grüße jochen


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Februar 2010)

X-Control 310 Modell 2008 Customaufbau.

Suntour Axon RLD 100
Hope Mono Mini
Hope Pro2/Sapim Race/Syncros DS23 LRS
Aerozine X12
XT Shadow mit Sram Attack Drehgriffen, Nokon
Procraft Vorbau mit Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Thomson Elite, Specialized Alias





Fährt sich absolut genial, schnell, wendig und verspielt. Bisher null Probleme. Gebrochen ist auch noch nichts .


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Februar 2010)

Schönes Farbkozept. Gefällt mir sehr gut, auch wenn ich ein paar Teile sicher nicht so verbaut hätte.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Februar 2010)

Lass mich raten: Gabel und LRS?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. April 2010)

Endlich hab ich es auch mal geschafft, ein Bild von meinem X-Control zu machen. Hat sich in einigen Details gegenüber dem Original verändert, aber ich glaube, jetzt ist es für mich optimal. Ist bei mir nur in zweiter Linie Racebike, sondern in erster Linie flottes Trailfully, daher hab ich hier nicht ganz so aufs Gewicht geschaut, wie beim meinem Race-Hardtail. 11,8 kg sind dafür ganz brauchbar.







Jaypeare schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Gabel und LRS?


Habs gerade erst gesehen, daß die Frage an mich ging: Den LRS find ich O.K. und die Gabel müßte man erst mal fahren, um sich ein Urteil bilden zu können, aber mich stört mehr der weiße Vorbau und die Attack-Drehgriffe. Wenn Drehgriffe, dann direkt mit ESP. Die Reifen haben sich bei mir auch nicht bewehrt.


----------



## snowmaxx (1. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike!

Wir dürfen über Ostern das X-Control 510 ausgiebig in Südtirol probefahren. Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floatwork (11. April 2010)

und hier mal meines


----------



## snowmaxx (17. April 2010)

Das neue Bike meiner Freundin :


----------



## eviltubbie (22. April 2010)

Habe mein 710er letzte Woche bekommen und schon mal 200km draufgefahren. Erste Erfahrung = absolut tolles Fahrwerk, macht Bergauf & Bergab richtig Laune! Bilder folgen noch


----------



## zonuk (23. April 2010)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen...hab mich jetzt so langsam mit meinem 710er angefreundet (fährt sich halt doch etwas anders als mein altes fully)
erste rennfeuerprobe war im kellerwald letzte woche...also am fahrrad hat es nicht gelegen das es nur der 78.platz bei den 80km wurde
hier mal meins im aktuellen zustand....bitte keine kommentare zu den griffen, ich find die ergon´s einfach super, auch wenn sie viell nicht so schön aussehen


----------



## Groudon (23. April 2010)

*tropf* da bekommt doch gleich mal lust das Konto zu leeren ^^ wenn da wenigstens noch was wär 

tolle Räder


----------



## eviltubbie (26. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Bilder bei der Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (26. April 2010)

gefällt mir gut  auch wenn ich das 510er noch geiler finde ^^


----------



## zonuk (27. April 2010)

@eviltubbie  was für eine rahmengröße hast du?? das sieht ja verdammt kurz aus....


----------



## eviltubbie (27. April 2010)

Größe 41, bin auch nicht der grösste


----------



## Chris_85 (27. April 2010)

Hi,

hat noch irgendjemand das Datenblatt, zw. den Anbauteilen/Ausstattung vom X-Control 313 (Bj. 2007)?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. April 2010)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat noch irgendjemand das Datenblatt, zw. den Anbauteilen/Ausstattung vom X-Control 313 (Bj. 2007)?
> 
> Gruß Chris



Du hast eine PN.


----------



## yamtchu (2. Mai 2010)

nun wollte ich auch mal ein bild zeigen, so muss ich feststellen das dieses von minderer qualität beschaffen ist...oder wie man heute sagt "meine cam ist kaputt, also ist das bild nur mit dem handy gemacht" 

naja ich zeigs trotzdem, bei der nächsten ausfahrt geb ich mir dann mal mehr mühe beim bildchen machen...


----------



## AndreMTB (12. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute.
Schön, soviele Lapierre X-Control Fans zu shen
Ich interessiere mich für das aktuelle x-control 310. Bin mir nur eben noch nicht sicher. Schwanke noch ein wenig zwischen dem XC und dem Zesty.
Wobei eine Probefahrt mit beiden eher für das XC sprach. 
Würde gern von euch hören, was ihr für Erfahrungen mit euren XC habt und ob ihr damit ohne Probleme "Alles" fahren könnt (ausser DHs und Freeride natürlich)?!
Würde mich freuen, hier ein paar Erfahrungswerte und evtl ein paar Empfehlungen zu lesen.
Grüsse an Euch!


----------



## Robert01 (12. Mai 2010)

So, nachdem ich dich ins LP-Forum "gelockt" habe, will ich dir schnell meine Erfahrungen mit meinem XC kundtun. 
Obwohl ich nicht weiß, wie sehr sie dir weiterhelfen. Denn ich bringe mein Bike recht selten an seine Grenzen. Was ich fahre, würde mit einem Hardtail grundsätzlich auch funktionieren. 
Das X-Control ist verdammt spritzig und für mich der perfekte Tourer. Dabei ein wenig racelastig, was mich allerdings nicht stört. Bergauf wird das Vorderrad recht leicht... 2cm mehr Vorbaulänge haben geholfen 
Über die Optik des 310 lässt sich streiten, meinen Geschmack trifft es nicht. Sind 2000 Euro deine Budgetgrenze? Der Sprung zu einem 410 ist schon recht deftig, allerdings gibt es dafür ein komplettes Fox-Fahrwerk und einen gut funktionierenden XT-LRS.


----------



## AndreMTB (12. Mai 2010)

hehe sehr geschickt.
Also, danke erstmal fÃ¼r die Tipps. Ja, 2000â¬ sind meine Obergrenze. Mir gefÃ¤llt das 310 recht gut. Ich fahre so ziemlich alles , ausser DHs und Freeride. War mit meinem Speciallized Enduro bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Nur, nach 10 Jahren ;-) habe ich Lust auf ein neues Bike bekommen und Lapierre gefÃ¤llt mir da recht gut. War  nur Ã¼ber Berichte wie:"RahmenbrÃ¼che" ein wenig irritiert.
Tja, das bleibt schwierig.
Greetz


----------



## Robert01 (12. Mai 2010)

Rahmenbrüche beim X-Control? Mein erstes Wort...
Das dir Lapierre gut gefällt, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen 
Für eine Tour, die gerne auch mal etwas ruppiger werden darf... X-Control, für den einen oder anderen verblockten Trail mehr... Zesty.
Nur meine bescheidene Meinung. 
Jetzt dürfen mal die anderen ran.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreMTB (12. Mai 2010)

thx robert! dann bin ich auch mal gespannt, was andere noch so berichten


----------



## eviltubbie (13. Mai 2010)

AndreMTB schrieb:


> thx robert! dann bin ich auch mal gespannt, was andere noch so berichten



Ich habe das x-controll 710 Anfang Mai am Gardasee dabei gehabt und war vom bergauf,wie vom bergab begeistert. Bin eigentlich auch alles gefahren und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Als tourenbike kannst X gut verwenden. Vorallem das Fahrwerk macht einen tollen Job. Habe den Kauf nicht bereut!


----------



## hergie (13. Mai 2010)

mein tipp: kauf dir das zesty !

ich hab mir letztes jahr im oktober das x-control 210 gekauft, als einstieg vom rr in den mtb sport. ich werde mir die tage ein zesty kaufen. 

wenn du wie du sagst alles fährst würde ich dir zum zesty raten. ich finde das x control an sich nicht schlecht, es geht super bergauf und bergab kann man viel fahren. das bike ist bereits nach wenigen tagen bei mir bergab an seine leistungsgrenze gekommen.  man merkt eben das es ein xc bike ist. auf längeren touren merkte ich die "racige" sitzposition irgendwann deutlich im rücken. da hat es auch nichts geholfen am vorbau rumzuspielen.


----------



## Piece (13. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade auf den Thread hier gestoßen und habe extra schnell ein paar Bilder geschossen und ins Profil geladen.

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem 313 (2007). Nur die Standard Bereifung Michelin XC AT musste sehr schnell weichen. Damit hat´s mich zuerst auf Kopfsteinpflaster hingelegt und im Gelände ging damit gar nichts. Also den Fat Albert vom alten Fully ran. Seit letzter Woche hat das Rad nagelneue Schlappen: Wieder Fat Albert, jetzt aber mit DoubleDefense. 
Da die Schaltzüge am Lenker zu kurz waren, und ich mir ein Teil der RapidFire abgebrochen habe, mussten XTR Züge ran. Ich hätte nie erwartet, dass dies einen immensen Einfluss auf das Schaltverhalten hat: schneller, präziser und leichter.
Pedale hatte ich bis zu dieser Saison SPD Klicker. Bin jetzt auf Crank Brothers umgestiegen.
Ansonsten läuft das Rad in Serienausstattung, sofern man von 5 ausgetauschten Speichen und ner neuen Kette absieht.
Achja das Rad hat sein drittes Schaltwerk. Ein XT Shadow.

Und jetzt zu meiner eigentliche Frage: Hat mal jemand ne Rohloff Speedhub an seinem X-Control verbaut?
Ist zwar recht abwegig für das leichte Rad. Über kurz oder lang werde ich mir jedoch ne Speedhub zulegen. Sollte das 313 diese Saison durchstehen, wäre neben dem Aufbau eines Fully, dem Neukauf eines Fully auch die Aufrüstung des 313 eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## La_Pierre (18. Mai 2010)

hergie schrieb:


> _mein tipp: kauf dir das zesty !_
> 
> Ich fahre das X-Control 410 Mod. 2009, meine Frau das Zesty 514 Mod. 2009, meine alten Herrschaften die 310er Modelle 2010 men / lady.
> 
> ...


----------



## -LP- (19. Mai 2010)

Moin La Pierre,

Deine Äußerung, Lapierre habe die Ausstattung des X-Control 410 für 2010 deutlich zurückgefahren, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

- Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano XT FCM770, also wie in 2009
- Anstelle des geschraubten Innenlagers in 2009 wird in 2010 ein integriertes PressFit Lager verwendet. Keine Veränderung in der Stützbreite. Sehe ich als Verbesserung.
- ob die Formula RX gegenüber der K 24 vom Vorjahr abfällt? Ansichtssache. Immerhin ist die RX farblich passend auf das Rad abgestimmt.

Deutliche Verbesserungen bei dem Rad sehe ich in dem vollständig überarbeiteten Rahmen ( vorne wie hinten ).
Weiterer Vorteil gegenüber dem Vorjahresmodell bietet die Fox 32FRL mit neuer FIT-Kartusche. 

Der Preisunterschied zum X-Control 310 ist in 2010 ebenso gut zu rechtfertigen wie auch schon in 2009.

M.


----------



## La_Pierre (19. Mai 2010)

Was man dem 2010er Modell zugute halten muss, das ist das heruntergezogene Oberrohr. Der niedrigere Schwerpunkt bringt sicher Vorteile auf den Trails. Zudem bringen die Rohrformen vermutlich mehr Seitensteifigkeit. Punkt an dich.

Die Bremse quietscht laut und permanent. Außerdem ist es nicht sooo schwer, bei einem weißen Bike eine farblich passende Bremse zu finden. Bei dem matten Kupferbraun von 2009 fällt das schon schwerer.

Die Gabel hat ein deutlich größeres Losbrechmoment als meine 2009er, das könnte vllt. dran liegen, dass meine schon eingefahren ist.

Das Pressfit-Innenlager mag zwar ein paar Gramm leichter sein, aber in der Werkstatt ist ein Gewinde nach meiner Ansicht leichter zu hädeln. Leider weiß ich nichts zu den verwendeten Lagermaterialien zu sagen. Wie schaut es mit der Schmutzabdichtung aus?

Ansonsten sind halt paar Kleinigkeiten Geschmackssache, z.B. der Kettenstrebenschutz...

Gruß!


----------



## jabali (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein Problem mit meinem Original-Dämpfer meines X-Control 310 Modell 2009. Ich fahre es seit ca. 1/2 Jahr, es ist mein erstes Bike mit Federung.

Zum Problem: Mein Dämpfer "ruckelt" ich hab keine Ahnung wie man so etwas nennt, der Dämpfer setzt sich sich bei langsamerem Einfedern immer kurz fest. Bei schnellem einfedern nicht. Was daran nervt ist, dass dadurch auch der Losbrechmoment bei kleineren Bodenunebenheiten und Wellen negativ beeinflusst wird.

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gehabt?
Ist das ein Lapierre-Problem, oder sollte ich das mal in einen allgemeinen Threat stellen?

Danke für Kommentare!


----------



## La_Pierre (30. Mai 2010)

Hi jabali!

Hast du mal versuch, das Standrohr deines Dämpfer mit "Gabel-Deo" zu behandeln? Steigert die Gleiteigenschaften deutlich.

Ansonste würde ich die Leichtgängigkeit dder Hinterbaulager und des Gleitlagers am Dämpferauge überprüfen.

Der nächste Schritt wäre dann eine Dämpferwartung. Aber wenn du es erst seit einem halben Jahr hast: Ab zum Händler!

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jabali (13. Juni 2010)

La_Pierre schrieb:


> Hi jabali!
> 
> Hast du mal versuch, das Standrohr deines Dämpfer mit "Gabel-Deo" zu behandeln? Steigert die Gleiteigenschaften deutlich.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort! 

Ich habe das Problem folgendermaßen lösen können: Lapierre auf den Kopf stellen und über nacht schön viel Metaflon auf die Dichtung sprühen - am Morgen abgewischt - Tada - kein Ruckeln mehr.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## MTB-Steffen (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ende der Woche bekomme ich auch mein Lapierre X-Control 500.

Mit folgenden Änderungen:

Gabel: Fox 100mm mit Remote Lockout
Schnellspanner für Sattelstütze
Schalthebel: XT
Scheibenbremsen: 180mm
Kassette: 11x34er
Reifen: 2,25" Racing Ralph
Pedale: XT SPD

Ich hab noch viele Änderungen im Kopf. Das wird ein teures Unterfangen. 

@Schwarzer Kater: Dein 500er gefällt mir sehr gut. Was wiegt es? Wie lange haste es schon? Biste zufrieden?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juni 2010)

MTB-Steffen schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater: Dein 500er gefällt mir sehr gut. Was wiegt es? Wie lange haste es schon? Biste zufrieden?


Hab eines der ersten vom 2010er Jahrgang bekommen und fahre es seit 30.8.2009. Bin sehr zufrieden und würde es immer wieder kaufen. Sehr antriebsneutral (war für mich als eigentlich Hardtailfan sehr wichtig) und trotzdem ein sehr potentes Fahrwerk. Konkurent war das Epic von Specialized, was aufgrund des Brains noch etwas antriebsneutraler ist, aber das Lapierre ist spürbar das bessere Fully. Und da ich noch ein Hardtail habe, wollte ich ein Bike mit ausreichend Unterschied.
Gewicht schwankt je nach Bereifung zwischen 11,6 und 11,9 kg, wobei ich mein X-Control eher selten für Rennen nehme (nur extrem technische Strecken, für den Rest hab ich mein 9 kg-Hardtail) und daher der Trailspaß im Vordergrund und das Gewicht nur an zweiter Stelle steht.


----------



## MTB-Steffen (17. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich doch gut an. 

Hast du eine Teileliste was du alles geändert hast etc?
Wäre super!


----------



## zonuk (17. Juni 2010)

@MTB-Steffen....
ich denke du wirst deinen kauf nicht bereuen. ich hatte schon einige fully´s und ich muss sagen das mein 710´er alles bis dato gewesen toppt
ok, die technik (fahrwerk usw. ) wird natürlich auch immer besser aber das fahrverhalten ist einfach nur ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juni 2010)

MTB-Steffen schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an.
> 
> Hast du eine Teileliste was du alles geändert hast etc?
> Wäre super!


Schon einiges, aber nichts gravierend. Shifter, Schaltwerk und Ritzel sind nach einer Weile der X0 gewichen (ich mag das knackige Schalten von Sram lieber und außerdem hatte ich die "gerade übrig") und Vorbau/Satelstütze sind im Zuge des Sitzposition-Feintunings gegen Thomson-Teile getauscht worden. Noch ein gerader Lenker drauf (ich mag einfach keine Riser, auch wenn ichs ehrlich versucht habe ) und das wars im Großen und Ganzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Steffen (18. Juni 2010)

Gestern war ich beim Händler.

Konnte aber nun doch nicht wiederstehen und habe mich für ein X-Control *710 *(mit 100mm Fox Remote-Lockout) entschieden! 

Das Bike ist der absoulte Hammer, wobei ich es bisher noch nicht richtig fahren konnte.



Da ich neu im "SRAM-Geschäft" bin eine kurze Frage zu den Zuordnungen:

Das XT = X.9 und XTR = X.0 ist mir bekannt.
Wie ist das bei Ketten + Kassetten?

Kette HG93 = Powerchain 971?
Kette CN7701 = Powerchain 991?

Kassette XT = PG980?
Kassette XTR = PG990?

Für eine Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Das die Firmen nicht einfach eindeutige Bezeichnungen haben können...


----------



## MTB-Steffen (19. Juni 2010)

Update:
Bin nun gefahren und noch mehr begeistert von dem Bike. Ein Traum 

Eine Frage und zwar ich habe hier Kettenschläge / Kratzer entdeckt (rote Markierung):






Ich war ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schokiert.
Bei einem 4000 Euro Bike sollten solche Bereiche von Haus geschützt sein.
Insbesondere wars mir eh neu dass die Kette an dieses Rohr kommt?

Hab jetzt auch an dieses Rohr ein gekürzten Kettenstrebenschutz angebracht.
Wie macht ihr dass? Hab ihr da überhaupt Kratzer?

Man sieht sie nur wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf stellt!


----------



## Piece (19. Juni 2010)

Jup da und auch direkt über dem Umwerfer habe ich abgeplatzen Lack. Habe das großzügig mit Isolierklebeband umwickelt. Hier sieht man das wunderschöne rote und orangene Isolierklebeband. Hatte gerade kein anderes zur Hand. Auch schön zu erkennen: Dachte erst die Kratzer gehen nur so hoch wie du die eingezeichnet hast. Nach kurzer Zeit habe ich dann noch weitere Kratzer entdecken müssen. Also gutes Stück weiter nach oben mit rotem Band "isoliert". Das orangene Band war da alle .


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juni 2010)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Habs gerade erst gesehen, daß die Frage an mich ging: Den LRS find ich O.K. und die Gabel müßte man erst mal fahren, um sich ein Urteil bilden zu können, aber mich stört mehr der weiße Vorbau und die Attack-Drehgriffe. Wenn Drehgriffe, dann direkt mit ESP. Die Reifen haben sich bei mir auch nicht bewehrt.



Da bist du ungefähr der erste, der sich nicht auf Gabel und LRS einschießt .

("WAAAAAAS ist das, ne Suntour? Spinnst du? Was hast du mit der originalen Fox gemacht? geht doch nicht! Und die Laufräder sind für ein Racebike viel zu schwer und außerdem zu weiß! Blablubb.")

Fährt sich toll so, wie es ist. Die fehlenden 2cm Federweg vorne machen sich nicht negativ bemerkbar. Bezüglich der Reifen hast du Recht: Für die Feierabendrunde ok, auf langen Touren und im Urlaub vertrau ich ihnen auch nicht. Werden auch nicht gleichartig ersetzt, wenn sie mal abgenutzt sind. An den Drehgriffen nervt mich eigentlich nur, dass ich durch die Dreherei extreme Abnutzung am Griff (sowohl am Dreh- als auch am normalen daneben) habe. Aber das Schaltgefühl mit ESP-Schaltwerk ist schon knackiger und direkter.

Nachdem der Thread lange im Winterschlaf war, ist ja wieder richtig was los. SEHR schöne Bikes hier.


----------



## MTB-Steffen (21. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin mit den Probs.

Im Prinzip ist es ja Wurscht, da jetzt eh für immer und ewig ein Schutz
über den Schlägen ist.




> Habe das großzügig mit Isolierklebeband umwickelt


Naja, so kann mans auch machen. Aber nehm doch lieber ein Strebenschutz. Sieht dann besser aus. 

*
Weiß keiner von euch über die SRAM-Bezeichnungen Bescheid?*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Da bist du ungefähr der erste, der sich nicht auf Gabel und LRS einschießt .
> 
> ("WAAAAAAS ist das, ne Suntour? Spinnst du? Was hast du mit der originalen Fox gemacht? geht doch nicht! Und die Laufräder sind für ein Racebike viel zu schwer und außerdem zu weiß! Blablubb.")


Man soll nichts kategorisch verurteilen, was man nicht probiert hat. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, mir die Teile dran zu schrauben, aber prinzipiell finde ich ungewöhnlich besser als 08/15 und wenn du selbst zufrieden bist... -> Ziel erreicht!




			
				MTB-Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß keiner von euch über die SRAM-Bezeichnungen Bescheid?


Doch schon, aber...

... ist das der falsche Thread
... ist Sram und Shimano vielleicht anders klassifiziert und daher gar nicht so 1:1 vergleichbar
... bekommst du die Meinungen zur Vergleichbarkeit in verschiedenen Ausführungen über die Suchfunktion

So viel zur Aufklärung: Die erste Zahl bei Sram gibt die Gängezahl des Ritzels (971 ist z.B. eine 9-fach Kette) und die zweite Zahl die Wertigkeit an. Demnach ist 990 wertiger als 980, 970, etc.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juni 2010)

X-Control 510 Custom


----------



## eviltubbie (30. Juni 2010)

Ein Kollege hat mir gerade eine Syntace Sattelstützeklemme (Ø Sitzrohr / Ø Sattelstütze: 35 mm / 31,6 mm) angeboten, nun habe ich das Bike nicht da, darum die Frage, passt die aufs aktuelle X-Controll 710 

Gruss


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn dir der Auszug längt, dann ja.


----------



## MTB-Steffen (20. Juli 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *MTB-Steffen*
> _Weiß keiner von  euch über die SRAM-Bezeichnungen Bescheid?_
> 
> ...




Du hast vollkommen Recht dass es der falsche Thread ist. 
Allerdings wollte ich wg. der kurzen Frage kein extra Thread aufmachen.

Eine Rangfolge hab ich nicht gefunden. Einzelne Meinungen schon.

Mit deiner Aufklärung über die Zahlen und deren Bedeutung hast du mir schon perfekt weitergeholfen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (23. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Habe ein X-Control 313 mit ner 32 mm Fox Float FRL. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Freigabe für eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe gibt? Konnte leider weder im Forum, bei FOX noch bei LaPierre Angaben finden. Ich möchte nur vorne die 180 er Scheibe ersetzen.


----------



## eviltubbie (23. Juli 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe ein X-Control 313 mit ner 32 mm Fox Float FRL. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Freigabe für eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe gibt? Konnte leider weder im Forum, bei FOX noch bei LaPierre Angaben finden. Ich möchte nur vorne die 180 er Scheibe ersetzen.



Ich denke das du mit einer 180er Scheibe ganz gut auskommst. Die habe ich auf meinem X710 auch drauf und war noch nie unzufrieden damit.


----------



## Piece (23. Juli 2010)

Tja, ich weiß, dass mir die 180 er zu wenig ist. 
Habe jetzt mit verschiedenen Bremsbelägen experimentiert und die KoolStop als optimalste gefunden. 
Bei ner Probefahrt kürzlich habe ich gesehen was ne 200er Scheibe mit Avid Elixir leistet und war begeistert. 
Zusätzlich ist meine Scheibe sowieso zu 80 % abgefahren und ich brauche eine Neue.


----------



## zonuk (23. Juli 2010)

meine favoriten bei bremsbelägen kommen von swiss-stop. habe damit durchweg gute erfahrungen gehabt (formula k24 und formula rx/r1)


----------



## Piece (23. Juli 2010)

Die Swiss Stop werde ich als nächstes ausprobieren. Aber die KoolStop bekommen mehr als die bisherigen 100km um sich zu beweisen.
Aber die eigentliche Frage war diese :


Piece schrieb:


> Habe ein X-Control 313 mit ner 32 mm Fox Float FRL. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Freigabe für eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe gibt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juli 2010)

Passt nur bitte auf, ob sich die Bremsen mit den Belägen auch vertragen. Eine sind von ihrer Beschaffenheit so, dass sie zu heiss werden und die DOT Flüssigkeit zu schnell anfängt zu sieden. Einige Bremsenhersteller übernemen bei Bremsbelägen anderer Hersteller keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung mehr.


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Juli 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Passt nur bitte auf, ob sich die Bremsen mit den Belägen auch vertragen. Eine sind von ihrer Beschaffenheit so, dass sie zu heiss werden und die DOT Flüssigkeit zu schnell anfängt zu sieden. Einige Bremsenhersteller übernemen bei Bremsbelägen anderer Hersteller keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung mehr.



Muss in dem Fall nicht der Hersteller des Belages haften?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2010)

Nein. Wenn man es ganz genau betrachtet, muß der Händler dafür haften, da er in diesem Augenblick zum Hersteller wird. Hört sich bekloppt an, ist aber so.


----------



## harry22 (25. Juli 2010)

hallo 

es geht um mein lapierre x control 210 
und zwar habe ich ein metallisches klacken im bereich der sattelstütze hört sich so an wie wenn sich was verspannt !!
wenn ich dann die sattelstütze raus mache und alles sauber mache also die stütze und das sattelrohr dann ist alles wieder ok !
aber leider nur kurze zeit dann fängt es wieder an 
an was liegt das denn ??
kennt das problem denn jemand ?
danke für antworten 
grüße harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Juli 2010)

harry22 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> es geht um mein lapierre x control 210
> und zwar habe ich ein metallisches klacken im bereich der sattelstütze hört sich so an wie wenn sich was verspannt !!
> ...



Hast du sie auch gefettet?


----------



## harry22 (28. Juli 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hast du sie auch gefettet?




hallo 

so habe jetzt mal die stütze gefettet 
aber leider nur ein stückchen mit gefahren 
bisher knackt noch nichts 
war aber ohne fett auch immer so hat erst nach 
einer weile angefangen !!

grüße harald


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2010)

Nur Carbonrahmen sollten fettfrei gefahren werden.


----------



## Piece (30. Juli 2010)

Es ist vollbracht: Habe an mein X-Control 313 ne 203mm XT Scheibe geschraubt.

@Papa Midnight: Danke für den Hinweis zur Temperaturentwicklung und zur Haftungsproblematik bei Fremdbremsbelägen. Weißt du warum das X-Control mit 130mm Federweg nicht mehr produziert wird? Gab es da ne offzielle Stellungnahme? Hatte mich damals schon über die Spezifikation gewundert. Da wird einem jegliches Springen untersagt. Macht ja für ein Marathon Fully Sinn, aber mit 130/140mm Federweg?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2010)

Das war nach einiger Zeit eine logische Weiterentwicklung und die X Serie gab da einfach nicht mehr genug Freiraum. Die Zesty und Spicy Serie ist ja auch deutlich sensibler und antriebsneutraler.


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. Juli 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht: Habe an mein X-Control 313 ne 203mm XT Scheibe geschraubt.
> 
> @Papa Midnight: Danke für den Hinweis zur Temperaturentwicklung und zur Haftungsproblematik bei Fremdbremsbelägen. Weißt du warum das X-Control mit 130mm Federweg nicht mehr produziert wird? Gab es da ne offzielle Stellungnahme? Hatte mich damals schon über die Spezifikation gewundert. Da wird einem jegliches Springen untersagt. Macht ja für ein Marathon Fully Sinn, aber mit 130/140mm Federweg?!



Auf bike-tv gab es mal ein Interview mit Lapierre. Da wurde der Generationswechsel mit Gewichtseinsparungen am Rahmen und der schwierigen Abstimmung insbesondere auf schwere Fahrer begründet. Leider ist es ja auch so, das der Federweg nicht komplett genutzt werden kann. Der Rahmen ist dazu einfach zu progressiv ausgelegt. 
Ich (88kg) kann den FW auch bei sehr softer Abstimmung nie ausnutzen. Wie sieht das bei dir aus?
Die Garantiebedingungen sind wirklich lustig. Da müsste  man das Rad über den Trail tragen.  Aber so zerbrechlich ist es nicht. Ich hab das 513, sehr geile Trailrakete! Jetzt auch mit Elixier 200/180 und einer Fox Vanilla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (1. August 2010)

Zum Federweg: Den nutze ich auch nicht vollständig, man darf ja nen gewissen SAG nicht überschreiten damit das FPS2 funktionert. Durchgeschlagen habe ich den Dämpfer noch nie, würde schätzen ich nutze normalerweise zwischen 60 und 80 % des Hub. Ich selbst wiege 76 kg, da kommt aber noch der Trinkrucksack mit 3 L Wasser, Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, ... dazu. Bevor ich mehr Hub nutze habe ich nen Achter im Hinterrad. Fahre inzwischen deutlich sauberer ... Musste früher sehr häufig das Hinterrad neu zentrieren und hab mehr Hub genutzt.

Zerbrechlich ist das Rad wirklich nicht. Ich nutze es deutlich außerhalb der Garantiebedingungen und hatte bisher außer einer komplett gelösten Lagerschraube der Schwinge keine Probleme. Die hat dann ne Portion Schraubensicherung bekommen und gut war´s.

Die Bremse ist wirklich unterdimensioniert, falls man das Rad auch steilere, verblocktere Trails runterscheuchen möchte. Bin heute unter anderem die Gaishölle runter und war heil froh über die große Scheibe. Hinten lasse ich erstmal die 160er. Mehr als blockieren kann ich nicht. Ich fahre sowieso so, dass mein Hinterrad fast nie blockiert.


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. August 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Zum Federweg: Den nutze ich auch nicht vollständig, man darf ja nen gewissen SAG nicht überschreiten damit das FPS2 funktionert.



Ich bin schon etwas über dem Limit der SAG Markierung, macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar. Abgesehen vom ungenutzten FW fühlt sich das kleine X-Control super an.


----------



## Sludig667 (4. August 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist wirklich unterdimensioniert, falls man das Rad auch steilere, verblocktere Trails runterscheuchen möchte. Bin heute unter anderem die Gaishölle runter und war heil froh über die große Scheibe. Hinten lasse ich erstmal die 160er. Mehr als blockieren kann ich nicht. Ich fahre sowieso so, dass mein Hinterrad fast nie blockiert.



die XT ist aber jetzt auch nicht so der Anker , da hät ich eher ne V2 mit ner 180er Scheibe drangeschraubt

mir reicht die 180er vorn bei 85 kg, hab aber auf swissstop gewechselt



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich bin schon etwas über dem Limit der SAG Markierung, macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar. Abgesehen vom ungenutzten FW fühlt sich das kleine X-Control super an.



ich fahr auch am limit der SAG Markierung und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. August 2010)

Ich war auch sofort von dem Rahmen begeistert. Viel besser als mein Stumpi, und immer noch besser als das ebenfalls getestete Rad mit dem großem "L"...
Schön das hier noch ein paar der Oldtimer vertreten sind.


----------



## Piece (4. August 2010)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> die XT ist aber jetzt auch nicht so der Anker , da hät ich eher ne V2 mit ner 180er Scheibe drangeschraubt



Du bist schon der Zweite der glaubt ich würde ne XT Bremse fahren. Ich habe lediglich die abgefahrene 180er Formula Scheibe gegen eine 203 mm XT Scheibe getauscht. Bremse ist und bleibt die Formula Oro K18. 
Bei der Oro war noch der Geberkolben undicht. Hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht positiv auf die Bremskraft ausgewirkt, wobei der Bremspunkt nur relativ langsam bei jeder Bremsung Richtung Lenker verschwunden ist. Nach 50 Euronen für ne neue Scheibe sowie nem neuen Geberkolben bin ich wieder vollstens zufrieden mit der Bremse. Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt mal wieder Formula Bremsbeläge ausprobieren.

Edit: Die Formula Oro K18 war von Anfang an an dem Fahrrad verbaut.


----------



## Sludig667 (5. August 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Du bist schon der Zweite der glaubt ich würde ne XT Bremse fahren. Ich habe lediglich die abgefahrene 180er Formula Scheibe gegen eine 203 mm XT Scheibe getauscht. Bremse ist und bleibt die Formula Oro K18.



sorry, blöd, wenn man alles nur überfliegt 

Bei meiner Oro hat sich auch der Geberkolben verabschiedet. es waren sogar Metallspäne in der Bremsflüssigkeit. Mußte komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut werden. 
Mit der Bremsleistung bin ich zwar ansich zufrieden, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, die Formulas sind die Fiats unter den Bremsen


----------



## endorphine (6. August 2010)

Hi,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach meinem nächsten Rad, das die Lücke zwischen meinem Hardtail (in Fragmenten 10 Jahre alt) und meinem Big Hit passt. Gewichtsmässig natürlich kein Problem in der Lücke zwischen guten 11 kg und 19kg zu liegen.

Das ganze soll klar tourenorientiert sein!
Zu meinen Daten: 175 cm, Gewicht derzeit ca. 66kg (verbesserungsfähig)

Fahrprofil: Ich fange nach längerer Pause wieder an Touren zu fahren.
Dabei kommt es häufig zu Auffahrten auf Feldwegen oder ähnlichem, aber auch zu ruppigen Abfahrten bei denen es mir mit dem Hardtail meist darum geht gut runter zu kommen.


Probe gefahren bin ich vor ein paar Tagen das x-control 210, was sich aus meiner Perspektive  von der Sitzposition recht tauglich für längere Strecken zeigte (wesentlich entspannter als mein Scott Hardtail).

Genug der Vorgeschichte:
Ich hätte eine Frage zur Abstimmung des x-control.
Die Geschichte mit diesem Zeiger ist schon klar, aber auf wieviel Restfederweg wir denn da eingestellt? Bleiben 70mm Federweg übrig? Wie reagiert das Fahrwerk auf ruppiges Geläuf.

Die Frage stellt sich nämlich fast ob ich doch das BigHit abgebe und mir dann eine Enduro anlache.

Ein ebenfalls Probe gefahrenes FSR XC fand ich aber ohne Blockierung und Absenkung eigentlich als kaum fahrbar bzw. zu ähnlich meinem BigHit.


Zurück zum lapierre:
Wo  versteckt sich das gute halbe Kilo zwischen dem 310 und dem 210?

Ich tendiere momentan zum 210 + anderen Laufrädern?

Zu was würdet ihr raten wenn das Budget doch begrenzt ist?

Entschuldigt den langen Text..

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. August 2010)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> sorry, blöd, wenn man alles nur überfliegt
> 
> Bei meiner Oro hat sich auch der Geberkolben verabschiedet. es waren sogar Metallspäne in der Bremsflüssigkeit. Mußte komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut werden.
> Mit der Bremsleistung bin ich zwar ansich zufrieden, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, die Formulas sind die Fiats unter den Bremsen



Ich habe die Oro verscherbelt und gegen die preiswerte Variante der Elixier getauscht (die ist auch noch weiß ). Im Gegensatz zur Oro ein richtiger Anker mit härterem Druckpunkt. 
Mit der K18 war ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Da konnte ich ab einem gewissen Punkt am Hebel zerren ohne das sich eine deutliche Steigerung der Bremsleistung zeigte.
Nachteil der Elixier: Bremsschlauch hinten nicht abgewinkelt, sondern starr und der Schlauch ist eigentlich schon einen Tick zu kurz am 513.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum Bilder von den neuen Lapierres. Preise sind auch schon raus, muss ich noch eingeben.... folgen bald.


----------



## Jaypeare (26. September 2010)

Ich würde gerne den Rebound-Einstellknopf meines Lapierre-Dämpfers (2008er X-Control 310) umeloxieren lassen. Dummerweise krieg ich ihn nicht demontiert. Weiß jemand, ob und wie das geht? Von diversen Federgabeln kenn ich das so, dass sich die Einstellknöpfe einfach mit etwas Kraft abziehen lassen. Entweder ist das beim LP-Dämpfer nicht so, oder ich hab zu wenig Kraft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (27. September 2010)

So mein Lapierre ist hinüber. Zumindest ist ein Stück der Schwinge abgebrochen. Fotos siehe Album.

Jemand ne Idee oder Adresse wo ich eine Schwinge für ein Lapierre X-Control 313 von 2007 mit 46 cm Rahmenhöhe herbekomme?


----------



## Jaypeare (27. September 2010)

Mein Beileid. Die Stelle beäuge ich an meinem auch schon ständig sehr argwöhnisch. Sieht nicht sehr Vertrauen erweckend aus.

Warst du damit schon mal bei deinem Händler? Vielleicht zeigt sich Lapierre kulant.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> So mein Lapierre ist hinüber. Zumindest ist ein Stück der Schwinge abgebrochen. Fotos siehe Album.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee oder Adresse wo ich eine Schwinge für ein Lapierre X-Control 313 von 2007 mit 46 cm Rahmenhöhe herbekomme?



Oje, wieder einer. Nach meinem 513 im letzten Winter hat es gerade auch mein X160 ereilt. Du bekommst aber bestimmt auch einen neuen Hinterbau auf Kulanz- beim Händler melden. Eventuell solltest du in einen neuen Satz Lager investieren. Bei mir waren die Lager jedesmal so mit Schraubensicherung verkleistert, dass sie nicht heile von den Schrauben zu entfernen waren...


----------



## Piece (28. September 2010)

Danke für euer Beileid.

Habe den Bruch erst gestern bemerkt. Ich bringe das Rad heute zum Händler. Falls das klappt mit ner neuen Schwinge gibt es dazu auch neue Lager.


----------



## yamtchu (30. September 2010)

muss ich bei meinem 2010er auch mit Rahmenbruch rechnen


----------



## Piece (30. September 2010)

Wie es aussieht wird der Hinterbau auf Kulanz getauscht. Ist aber noch in Bearbeitung. Werde hier berichten.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. September 2010)

yamtchu schrieb:


> muss ich bei meinem 2010er auch mit Rahmenbruch rechnen



Das betrifft nur die Rahmen mit der Schraubklemmung (siehe meinen obigen Link). Diese werden gegen Hinterbauten mit eingepresstem Lager, wie bei den neuen 100mm Modellen getauscht.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. September 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das betrifft nur die Rahmen mit der Schraubklemmung (siehe meinen obigen Link). Diese werden gegen Hinterbauten mit eingepresstem Lager, wie bei den neuen 100mm Modellen getauscht.



Nur bei Bruch? Oder gab es da einen Rückruf?


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. September 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nur bei Bruch? Oder gab es da einen Rückruf?



Nein, nur bei einem Bruch. Wobei die Chancen auf diesen offensichtlich nicht schlecht stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. September 2010)

Na toll, mach mir Mut. 

Kann mir das aber schon vorstellen, so dünn wie das Material da ist. Vermutlich reicht es schon, wenn die Klemmschraube zu stark angezogen wird - oder zu schwach und das Lager arbeitet gegen die Aufnahme.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. September 2010)

Bei meinen Rädern waren die Schrauben genau nach Herstellervorgabe angezogen. Das ist einfach eine Schwachstelle in der Konstruktion. Kannste nur hoffen, dass die Ersatzrahmen nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. September 2010)

Solange LP das X-Control nicht völlig aus dem Programm nimmt, mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. Höchstens um mein Farbkonzept .


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2010)

Das werden die sicher nicht. Die neuen kommen heute in die shops


----------



## AndreMTB (4. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, kann das sein, dass LP ein "Qualitätsproblem" hat. Höre das nicht zum ersten mal, dass es Rahmenbrüche und sonstige Probleme gibt. Da frag ich mich, ob es sich lohnt, ein Rad von LP zu kaufen?! Eure Erfahrungen?
Greetz


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du lange genug suchst, findest du hier im Forum wahrscheinlich von jedem Hersteller über Rahmenbrüche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreMTB (4. Oktober 2010)

Das mag ja auch richtig sein, aber ich stüzte meine Befürchtung nicht nur auf dieses Forum, sonder auch auf jemanden, der in einem Radladen arbeitet,in dem auch Lapierre verkauft wird und der häufig diesem Problem gegenübersteht. 
Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein Lapierre kaufen, aber bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2010)

Hab mehr als hundert von den LP bikes verkauft und einmal nen defekten Rahmen gehabt. Nach Scott, Specialized und Cube eine wahre Wohltat.


----------



## AndreMTB (4. Oktober 2010)

ok, dass ist auch mal ne Aussage. Vielleicht kommt es eben immermal vor, dass etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, was anscheinend nicht für das geamte "Produkt" gelten muss!
Greetz


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2010)

ALLES kann mal kaputt sein. Hab schon mal nen defekten Leo Panzer gesehen. ;-)


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein "bruchgefährdeter" Hinterbau mit Schraubklemmung hat nun auch schon einige 1000km inklusive zwei Alpenurlaube hinter sich. Beim letzten davon musste er einen 2m-Mann mit voller Ausrüstung tragen, da kam also auch einiges an Gewicht zusammen. So schlimm scheint es also nicht zu sein.

Zudem: Probleme gibt es überall. Da ist es zumindest gut zu wissen, dass Lapierre im Fall der Fälle kulant ist. Das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## volli40 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
das habe ich für mein X-Control 310 aus einer Standartkurbel gemacht.






Gruß
volli40


----------



## Jaypeare (1. November 2010)

Tolle Arbeit, Respekt. Aber warum weiß-rot, wenn der Rahmen doch dunkelblau-hellblau ist?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2010)

.


----------



## volli40 (1. November 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit, Respekt. Aber warum weiß-rot, wenn der Rahmen doch dunkelblau-hellblau ist?



Hi,
danke.
Das weiß habe ich genommen, weil die Gabel weiß ist, denn die Gabel alleine ist mir ein bißchen zu wenig.
Das rot dient nur als grenze zwischen weiß und schwarz.


Gruß
voli40


----------



## Hambacher 77 (7. November 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe ein ein Control 310 von 2009.

der Rahmen ist weiss. Jetzt wird die Rahmenfarbe an einige Stellen gelblich. Das ist doch nicht normal!!!! Sieht aus wie Nokotin.

habt ihr auch solche probleme am Lack??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (8. November 2010)

Hallo!
An dieser Stelle eine Frage zum X-Control 510 (2010): Wie bekannt, hat das Modell die RX-Bremse mit R1-Bremsgriffen. Was kann man bei dieser Bremse alles verstellen (Hebelweite, Druckpunkt)? Und: Reicht die 160er Scheibe vorne wirklich aus für flottes CC? Bin ausgerüstet ca. 69-70 kg schwer... Habe momentan an meinem Hardtail 180er vorne - in den Alpen war´s einmal schon ziemlich brenzlig....


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2010)

Mach doch ne 180er drauf. Spricht doch nichts gegen. Die Hebelweite kannst du verstellen.


----------



## eviltubbie (8. November 2010)

Habe auf meinem 710er (Bj. 2010) auch vorne ne 180er Scheibe drauf und das passt pefekt!


----------



## druha78 (8. November 2010)

Ok, danke. Hier gleich die nächste Frage: In wieweit kann man der Herstellerangabe betr. Gewicht glauben? Sind 11,2 kg beim 510 in Größe M realistisch, oder bezieht sich die Angabe generell auf die kleinste Größe?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2010)

LP nimmt als Referenz immer eine mittlere Größe. Nach meinen Erfahrungen liegen die wirklichen Gewichte immer deutlich drunter. Vielleicht haben wir aber auch immer nur Glück gehabt. ;-)


----------



## druha78 (8. November 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Habe da nämlich ein 2010er X-Control 510 neu für 2.400  gefunden, schwanke aber noch etwas...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2010)

Weil?


----------



## druha78 (8. November 2010)

Naja, ich denke, weil das ein Sonderangebot ist und auch noch ein Einzelstück, wird es wohl ziemlich schnell einen Interessenten finden. Also müßte ich mich beeilen. Und das habe ich wirklich nicht gern... Bovor ich mein letztes Bike gekauft habe, schaute ich mich bestimmt ein halbes Jahr um nach ´nem passenden Gerät...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. November 2010)

Das kenne ich. Das geht vielen so. Aber der deal ist super. Im Moment ist Schnäppchenjägerzeit. Solltest nicht zu lange warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowmaxx (8. November 2010)

druha78 schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke, weil das ein Sonderangebot ist und auch noch ein Einzelstück, wird es wohl ziemlich schnell einen Interessenten finden. Also müßte ich mich beeilen. Und das habe ich wirklich nicht gern... Bovor ich mein letztes Bike gekauft habe, schaute ich mich bestimmt ein halbes Jahr um nach ´nem passenden Gerät...



Ich bin das X-Control 510 heuer ausgiebig probegefahren und meine Freundin hat das 410er. Die X-Controls haben eine super Geometrie, ein tolles Fahrwerk und gehen ordentlich vorwärts. Nebenbei ist das X-Control auch noch ein Hingucker, das nicht vor jeder Almhütte dutzendweise parkt.

Also: Absolut tolle Bikes, damit machst du sicher nichts verkehrt. Viel Spaß bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Deleted 159632 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor zwei Monaten das 510 er gekauft und bin total zufrieden. Der Preis ist absolut in Ordnung. Was ich bei meinem aber noch verändert habe waren die Bremsscheiben (vo und hi 180) und einen Schnellspanner beim Sattel. Bei den Reifen sollte meiner Meinung nach auch unbedingt eine Pannenmilch rein. Wobei ich mittlerweile auf Nobby Nic umgestellt habe. Auf nassen Untergrund hält der Race King nicht wirklich. Aber das Bike ist ansonsten absolut super.

andi


----------



## eviltubbie (10. November 2010)

Ich habe seit April das 710er und bin mehr als zufrieden!! Der Carbon Rahmen ist einfach ein Traum und steht auch im Trail seinen Mann.

Das X-Controll ist absolut ein Hingucker, das nicht überall rumsteht.

folgenden Änderungen wurden vorgenommen:

Vorne 180er Scheibe
Schnellspanner Sattel (Syntace Super Lock & Little Joe)
Reifen: Vorne Mountain King 2,2 UST & Hinten Race King 2,2 UST alles mit Dichtmilch (kein Platten 2010!)


----------



## druha78 (10. November 2010)

Ist in den Reifen werksseitig keine Milch drin? Vllt doofe Frage, aber ich habe keine Erfahrung mit UST...


----------



## Deleted 159632 (10. November 2010)

Nein, macht dir aber sicher dein Händler rein. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## eviltubbie (10. November 2010)

ist aber auch einfach selbst zu machen

Luft raus
Reifenwalz von der Felge drücken
Milch rein
Reifen wieder aufpumpen

Fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (10. November 2010)

@eviltubbie: Passen die 2,4er Reifen denn problemlos in den Hinterbau? Oder bauen die Contis so schmal? Bei meinem 2008er (Alu-) XC wird das mit 2,25er Schwalben oder 2.1er Michelins schon ziemlich eng.


----------



## eviltubbie (10. November 2010)

@ Jaypeare

Habe mich vertippt, sind natürlich vorne und hinten 2.2 er Reifen


----------



## druha78 (17. November 2010)

Hallo, X-Control-Fahrer! Hat jemand von euch an das Unterrohr irgendwelchen Schutz angebracht, speziell bei Carbonrahmen? Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Steinschläge "gesund" für den Rahmen sind... Oder gibt es für dieses Modell gar eine passende Folie?


----------



## eviltubbie (17. November 2010)

Ich habe seit dem Kauf, die BikeShield Halfpack Rahmenschutzfolie am Unterrohr. Die reicht für zwei Bikes und kostet etwa 15,-, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## druha78 (17. November 2010)

Haben diese Zug- bzw. Bremsleitungskrallen am Unterrohr dabei nicht gestört?


----------



## Deleted 159632 (17. November 2010)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> Ich habe seit dem Kauf, die BikeShield Halfpack Rahmenschutzfolie am Unterrohr. Die reicht für zwei Bikes und kostet etwa 15,-, einfach mal googeln.


 
Hallo,

kannst uns da vielleicht ein Foto reinstellen wie das aussieht. Ich kann mir das eben wegen den diversen Leitungen nicht ganz vorstellen. Oder hast du die Folie darunter angebracht??

andi


----------



## eviltubbie (17. November 2010)

Habe einfach die 3 Schellen gelöst, Folie angebracht, Schellen wieder dran. 

Ist sehr einfach zu verarbeiten, hält bombenfest, nix ausgeblichen und fällt überhaupt nicht auf.


----------



## yamtchu (18. November 2010)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe ein ein Control 310 von 2009.
> 
> ...



Falls deine Frage noch aktuel ist, hätte ich eine mögliche Antwort.
Falls Lapierre seine Rahmen Pulverbeschichtet wovon ich mal ausgehe, kann es bei weissem Pulverlacken zu einer Gelbfärbung kommen. Ich habe ein paar Jahre für einen großen Automobilhersteller als Lackierer gearbeitet und da war das ein bekanntes Problem das durch Alterung und Sonneneinstrahlung hervorgerufen wurde. 

Wirst also warscheinlich nichts machen können ausser immer schön im Schatten parken.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. November 2010)

Ich hab sowas noch nie bei LP bikes gesehen und so ein paar haben wir ja immer wieder hier. Kannst du davon wirklich kein Bild machen?


----------



## Hambacher 77 (19. November 2010)

Moin

Nein, der Lack ist Nasslack. vor zwei Wochen wurde es von meinem Händler Recklamiert. Bis jetzt hat LP noch nicht geantwortet.
Hat jemand eine Telefonnummer von Lapierre????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hambacher 77 (19. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab sowas noch nie bei LP bikes gesehen und so ein paar haben wir ja immer wieder hier. Kannst du davon wirklich kein Bild machen?



Bin heute beim Händler mein Leihbike wieder abgeben. Werde ein paar Bilder vom Rahmen machen. Hoffe, man sieht was.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. November 2010)

So lange kann das eigentlich nicht dauern. Die Ansprechpartnerin bei LP ist für gewähnlich schneller.
Eine Nummer für Endverbraucher gibt es da nicht. Das muss schon dein Händler machen.


----------



## Hambacher 77 (19. November 2010)

Hallo

in den anhängen sind zwei Bilder dabei.


----------



## druha78 (23. November 2010)

druha78 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Habe da nämlich ein 2010er X-Control 510 neu für 2.400  gefunden, schwanke aber noch etwas...



Das "schwanken" ist vorbei!!!


----------



## eviltubbie (24. November 2010)

druha78 schrieb:


> Das "schwanken" ist vorbei!!!



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike  Gibts auch schon Bilder??


----------



## druha78 (24. November 2010)

Bilder folgen. Will nicht das Bike im Keller ablichten. Wenn ich wieder unterwegs bin, dann...


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Januar 2011)

Habe endlich mal die Zeit gefunden, die Wintertauglichkeit meines XC zu testen. 





Mit blindem Passagier:


----------



## MHDH (5. Januar 2011)

Hi leute!
Ich möchte mir das 2010 Lapierre x control 210 zulegen.
Deshalb hir ein paar fragen:
Wie fährt es sich?
Was haltet ihr vom Fahrwerk?
Für welche Zwecke eignet es sich am besten?
Sind 1200 Euro angemessen?
Schon im vorraus DANKE für Antworten


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Januar 2011)

Der Preis geht in Ordnung. Ein Schnäppchen ist es nicht, aber Lapierre ist halt auch keine Billigmarke. Die verbauten Teile sind alle solide, keine Blender oder Ausfälle dabei.

Vom Fahrverhalten her kann ich nur von meinem 2008er sprechen. Keine Ahnung, was sich bei den neueren Modellen geändert hat. Der Hinterbau ist sensibel und souverän, allerdings insgesamt von der strafferen Sorte. Bergauf ist er nicht völlig wippfrei. Vom Handling her ist das Bike spitze, sehr gut ausbalanciert, bergauf wie bergab sehr gut fahrbar.

Einsatzbereich: Kein hocheffizienter Racer, eher Marathon- und Tourenbike. Als Genußtourer zum kilometerfressen in leichtem bis mittelschweren Gelände und auf Trails ideal, gerne darf es auch mal etwas schneller und sportlicher werden. Keine superflauschige Sänfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MHDH (5. Januar 2011)

Danke du hast mir sehr geholfen!!!


----------



## keksrider (8. Januar 2011)

huhu, bin neu hier 

wollte euch nur mal ein bild von meinem x-control 310 aus 2009 hier lassen..habe es letztes jahr bei einer auktion für 900 geschossen. unbenutzt 





und ein paar, nicht hier hochgeladene >click<


----------



## Hambacher 77 (9. Januar 2011)

Hast ein super Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## leeto (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich haette eine Frage zum 310 X-Control von 2010 - speziell zur Fox-Gabel und dem richtigen Oel. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das eine 2009er oder 2010er Gabel ist - 7wt. oder 10wt. 
Weiss da wer bescheid? 

Danke und Gruss, 
leeto


----------



## volli40 (12. Januar 2011)

leeto schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich haette eine Frage zum 310 X-Control von 2010 - speziell zur Fox-Gabel und dem richtigen Oel.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das eine 2009er oder 2010er Gabel ist - 7wt. oder 10wt.
> ...



Hi,
habe erst vor kurzem bei meiner Fox 120RL einen Service gemacht, habe 7,5 WT genommen.
Bei Fox haben die das Öl von 7WT auf 10WT geändert, warum auch immer.
Wenn Du noch Öl kaufen mußt, dann nimm 10er, sonst geht auch das 7,5er.

Gruß
volli40


----------



## MHDH (15. Januar 2011)

Neues bike!!!!!!!!))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eviltubbie (15. Januar 2011)

und welches ?!? Gibts auch ein Bild vom guten Stück?


----------



## MHDH (15. Januar 2011)

Lapierre 210 von 2010...
muss es noch abholen da noch kleine änderungen vorgenommen wurden...


----------



## eviltubbie (15. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch! Viel Spass mit dem neuem Gefährt...


----------



## MHDH (16. Januar 2011)

Danke werd ich haben


----------



## mariburg (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

dann will ich mich und mein Bike kurz vorstellen nachdem ich hier schon einige Zeit mitlese. Bin der Mario und komme aus der Nähe von Freiburg. Mein Bike ist das 310er aus 2010, gekauft im Oktober letzten Jahres. Muss dazusagen das ich mich mit dem Thema Bike auch erst seit einem halben Jahr beschäftige und halt deswegen noch ein Laie bin.

Zur Ausstattung:
Rahmen : Alloy SL Hydroformed / FPS2 100mm 
Dämpfer : Fox Float RP23 
Gabel : Fox 32FRL Open Bath 120mm 
Steuersatz : Alloy Semi-Integrated 1-1/8 
Innenlager : Shimano BB91-41 Press fit 
Kurbelgarnitur : Shimano XT 22x32x44 
Vorbau : Race Face Deus XC 90mm
Sattelstütze : Race Face Deus XC 350mm
Lenker : Race Face Next SL Carbon 3/4 19x685mm
Griffe: Ritchey WCS Ergo 
Umwerfer : Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk : Shimano XT 
Bremse : Avid Elixir X.0 203mm/185mm
Schalthebel : Shimano XT 9fach
Sattel : SQlab 611
Narben: Tune King/Kong rot eloxiert
Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Flow
Speichen: DT Competition 
Schnellspanner: Salsa Flip Off Titan
Kassette : Shimano XT CS-M770 9fach
Reifen : Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2,25
Pedale : Crank Brothers Candy 3
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger Carbon
Bordcomputer: Sigma Rox 9.0











Habe auch mal 2 Fragen zum Dämpfer.
1. Weiss jemand wer der Hersteller des LP Dämpfers ist? Hat Lapierre einen Zulieferer oder werden die im Hause selber gefertigt?
2. Wie sind die Werkseinstellungen der verbauten Float R und des Float RP23 (2010er Baujahre)?

Gruß an alle Mario


----------



## Piece (19. Januar 2011)

@mariburg: Ich kann dir leider mit deinen Fragen nicht helfen.



Piece schrieb:


> So mein Lapierre ist hinÃ¼ber. Zumindest ist ein StÃ¼ck der Schwinge abgebrochen. Fotos siehe Album.



So nach Ã¼ber 3 Monaten ist das X-Control wieder fahrbereit. So ganz zufrieden bin ich aber nicht. Naja mal eins nach dem andern:

Habe das Rad damals direkt zum HÃ¤ndler gebracht. Der meinte die Schwinge wird auf Kulanz getauscht. Nach 2 Wochen war die dann da und wurde eingebaut. Der Mechaniker hat mich dann angerufen und meinte, dass irgendetwas knarzt und die das Rad zu Lapierre einschicken mÃ¼ssen. Auf meine Frage was der SpaÃ kostet meinte er, dass das auf Kulanz gerichtet wird und ich nichts bezahlen muss. Das Rad ist gut drei Jahre alt.

Zwischenzeitlich wurde mir gesagt, dass wohl auch der Hauptrahmen defekt ist. Genaueres konnten die mir aber nicht sagen und waren auch sehr ahnungslos. Von Lapierre gab es dann wohl das Angebot den Hauptrahmen fÃ¼r 100 â¬ zu tauschen. Fand ich ein ganz gutes Angebot, auch wenn mir die Vorgehensweise gar nicht gefÃ¤llt.

Nach 3 Monaten kam das Rad dann zurÃ¼ck mit komplett neuem Rahmen. Bevor der Mechaniker das Rad (Gabel, Bremsen, Schaltung, â¦) zusammengebaut hat, meinte er ich mÃ¼sse 180 â¬ zahlen. Das wÃ¤ren die Porto und Verpackungskosten, zusammenbauen wÃ¼rde er es dann umsonst.
Beim Abholen des Rades hat mich der Mechaniker dann darauf hingewiesen, dass meine DÃ¤mpferbuchsen durch sind. Man spÃ¼rt ein deutliches Spiel. Davon war vor dem Rahmenbruch nichts zu merken.

Ob die Lager der Schwinge ausgetauscht wurden konnte mir keiner Sagen. Auch nicht was denn genau am Hauptrahmen defekt war. Als ErklÃ¤rung wurde mir nur gesagt dass die franzÃ¶sische Mail nur schlecht automatisch Ã¼bersetzt wurde.

Ich bin jetzt mit der Informationspolitik vom meinem HÃ¤ndler sehr unzufrieden. Die 180 â¬ gehen gerade so in Ordnung immerhin ist das Rad 3 Jahre alt und ich hab nen neuen Rahmen. Aber zu Anfang hieÃ es auf meine direkte Frage, dass es nichts kostet.

ZusÃ¤tzlich war die Schaltung grottenschlecht eingestellt. Der Umwerfer bekommt das grÃ¶Ãte Ritzel nicht drauf und das Schaltauge ist krumm. Ich bin guten Vertrauens ohne zu testen auf ne lÃ¤ngere Tour gefahren und hab die Schaltung im GelÃ¤nde provisorisch zurechtgebogen und eingestellt.

Was sagt ihr denn dazu?


----------



## leeto (19. Januar 2011)

@mariburg: da hat sich ja einiges gegenueber dem Serienzustand geaendert ...
Sieht toll aus!


----------



## slang (19. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Hersteller des Dämpfers und auch der Gabel
http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Januar 2011)

mariburg schrieb:


> 1. Weiss jemand wer der Hersteller des LP Dämpfers ist? Hat Lapierre einen Zulieferer oder werden die im Hause selber gefertigt?
> 2. Wie sind die Werkseinstellungen der verbauten Float R und des Float RP23 (2010er Baujahre)?
> 
> Gruß an alle Mario



Der Dämpfer sollte ein Manitou Radium sein.


----------



## mariburg (19. Januar 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hersteller des Dämpfers und auch der Gabel
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike


 
Habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte den Orginal LP Dämpfer aus dem 310er.

Aber wie Waldschleicher schon schreibt, könnte das mit dem Manitou Radium hinkommen. Würde zumindest von der Optik her passen.

Dank erstmal für eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (20. Januar 2011)

Ja, ist ein Radium. Einfach, robust und gut. Das ganze Plattform- und sonstige Einstellgedöns eines RP23 braucht der Hinterbau nicht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Januar 2011)

Naja, ausgehend von meinem 130er stellt ein RP2 ein paar mm mehr Federweg bereit und der Hinterbau ist noch ruhiger. Der Manitou wirkt dafür lebendiger, ist schwächer gedämpft- Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Januar 2011)

Klar gibt es mit anderen Dämpfern Unterschiede. Ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass Fox schlechte Dämpfer baut. Es gibt aber halt auch Hinterbauten, die einen Dämpfer mit Plattform und Massen an technischen Spielereien brauchen, um vernünftig zu funktionieren. Das entlarvt m.M.n. eine schlechte Kinematik. Beim XC ist das nicht so, der Hinterbau funktioniert auch mit dem einfachen Dämpfer. Das wollte ich damit sagen. 

Da spielt neben den persönlichen Vorlieben wohl auch das Einsatzgebiet eine Rolle. Ich nutze mein XC zum Touren, da finde ich die Lebendigkeit, das gute Ansprechverhalten und den Komfort des Radium sehr passend. Wäre ich Racer und würde Wert auf höchste Vortriebseffizienz legen, würde ich vermutlich einen strafferen Dämpfer mit schwacher Plattform wählen, um dem Hinterbau das leichte Wippen auszutreiben.


----------



## Hambacher 77 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute
Habe nun endlich mein Austauschrahmen von LP bekommen. An meinem alten Rahmen (x310). hat sich der weiße Lack verändert.

Eigentlich sollte ich das 410 er Modell von 2010 bekommen( weiß blau). stattdessen haben sie mir das 410 er von 2011 geschickt. 

Ummontiert wird alles in zwei Tagen. Bin mal vom Gewicht gespannt. 

Bilder folgen.....


----------



## SusXT (19. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand Bilder von den xcontol 710 von 2011?

Thanks ;-)


----------



## druha78 (21. Februar 2011)

BILD


----------



## SusXT (22. Februar 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> BILD



Danke, aber ich suche ein Bild von jemand, der wie ein Xcontrol 710 gekauft hat.


----------



## eviltubbie (22. Februar 2011)

SusXT schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich suche ein Bild von jemand, der wie ein Xcontrol 710 gekauft hat.




Vom 2011er wird es noch ned viele Live Bilder geben. Kannst höchsten mal bei Papa Midnight schauen, der hat schon eines in seinem Shop

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ein paar davon im Laden. Was willst du denn genau sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eviltubbie (24. Februar 2011)

@Papa Midnight

Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild vom 710er machen und hier reinstellen?


----------



## druha78 (27. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute! Vor ein paar Monaten wurden in einer der BIKE-"Bravos" die Ergebnisse eines Langzeittests vom 510er veröffentlicht. Da wurde ein  Knacken im Bereich des Hinterbaus festgestellt, welches aber nicht lokalisiert werden konnte. 
Hat jemand von euch bei seinem Bike sowas schon mal bemerkt? Ich nämlich schon... Und zwar beim Ausfedern oder wenn man während des Fahrens mal kräftig in die Pedale drückt, knackt es ab und an. 
Irgendwelche Ideen, was das sein könnte? (Sattelstütze ist es definitiv nicht...)


----------



## eviltubbie (27. Februar 2011)

@druha78

Hi, genau das war bei mir auch. Hinterbau ausbauen, Drehpunkte entgraten und wieder einbauen. Problem ist weg.


----------



## druha78 (27. Februar 2011)

Heißt das also, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität nicht die beste ist? Womit hast du denn entgratet? Hast du auch die Stellen danach gefettet? 

Die dummen Fragen müßt ihr mir verzeihen - ist mein erstes Fully...


----------



## eviltubbie (27. Februar 2011)

nein die sind sehr gut verarbeitet, das kann passieren. Am besten Du bringst es Deinem Händler (hast ja auch noch Garantie?), der hat das ruckzuck erledigt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Februar 2011)

Dabei kann er dann gleich den Drehmoment der Lagerschrauben kontrollieren. Bei Neurädern setzt sich sowas und hat nicht genug "Dampf" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hambacher 77 (1. März 2011)

Hier mein neuer 410 er Rahmen von 2011


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. März 2011)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> @Papa Midnight
> 
> Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild vom 710er machen und hier reinstellen?



www.radstand-bielefeld.de

Da sind ganz viele vom 710.


----------



## druha78 (1. März 2011)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> nein die sind sehr gut verarbeitet, das kann passieren. Am besten Du bringst es Deinem Händler (hast ja auch noch Garantie?), der hat das ruckzuck erledigt.



Genau das wollte ich eigentlich nicht...

1. Der nächste LP-Händler ist über 50 km entfernt, das Hin- und Herfahren ist heutzutage ziemlich teuer... Und ich glaube nicht, dass er es vor Ort schnell erledigen kann. Das heißt: 2x fahren und dazwischen warten. 

2. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren (fast) alles selber am Bike gemacht und will dies auch beim Fully "lernen".

Ich habe hier eben auf einen guten Rat gehofft. Aber wenn es noch niemand selber gemacht hat, werde ich es wohl selbst herausfinden müssen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2011)

Lapierre X-Control, 46 cm, Modell 2011 mit Cannondale Lefty PBR Carbon und Mavic Crossmax ST. Noch nicht 100& fertig. Die Gabel wird noch durch eine PBR mit weißen Klammern ausgetauscht. 10,6 kg.


----------



## eviltubbie (3. März 2011)

Sehr gut, das hat was. Würde mir an meinem x controll auch gefallen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. März 2011)

Sehr schönes und vor allem exklusives Rad. Finde den Aufbau allerdings nicht ganz konsequent: Wenn leicht (910, XTR, Lefty), dann doch eher den Crossmax SLR (da würde das rot auch gut zu den roten Eloxalteilen des Rahmens passen) und einen nicht so klobigen Sattel.


----------



## trojahner (4. März 2011)

Frage an alle X-Controler.

Ich überlege mir mir ein X-Control zuzulegen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die genauen Sitzrohrlängen sind? Sind es es wirklich 51 und 56cm? Die Geometriezeichnung auf der Homepage ist etwas verwirrend, da in der Zeichnung die Markierung nicht bis ans Ende des Sitzrohrs eingezeichnet ist. Beim Zesty, Pro-Race und Spicy wird sie allerdings wieder von Tretlagermitte bis Ende Sitzrohr eingezeichnet! Leider gibt es bei mir im näheren Umkreis keinen Händler, wo man das mal in Erfahrung bringen könnte. Vll könntet ihr mir auch mal ne Größenempfehlung geben. Bin 188cm und SL92cm


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sehr schönes und vor allem exklusives Rad. Finde den Aufbau allerdings nicht ganz konsequent: Wenn leicht (910, XTR, Lefty), dann doch eher den Crossmax SLR (da würde das rot auch gut zu den roten Eloxalteilen des Rahmens passen) und einen nicht so klobigen Sattel.



Das ist sogar sehr konsequent, denn der Fahrer wiegt 100 kg und fährt ohne Radlerhose. Hier war Stabilität deutlich wichtiger als Leichtbau.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

trojahner schrieb:


> Frage an alle X-Controler.
> 
> Ich überlege mir mir ein X-Control zuzulegen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die genauen Sitzrohrlängen sind? Sind es es wirklich 51 und 56cm? Die Geometriezeichnung auf der Homepage ist etwas verwirrend, da in der Zeichnung die Markierung nicht bis ans Ende des Sitzrohrs eingezeichnet ist. Beim Zesty, Pro-Race und Spicy wird sie allerdings wieder von Tretlagermitte bis Ende Sitzrohr eingezeichnet! Leider gibt es bei mir im näheren Umkreis keinen Händler, wo man das mal in Erfahrung bringen könnte. Vll könntet ihr mir auch mal ne Größenempfehlung geben. Bin 188cm und SL92cm



Du wirst sehr warscheinlich bei einer XL Größe liegen. Schick mal eine PN mit deiner Spannweite.


----------



## trojahner (4. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du wirst sehr warscheinlich bei einer XL Größe liegen. Schick mal eine PN mit deiner Spannweite.



wenn Du die Spannweite der Arme meinst, dann wären das ca 168cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Fingerspitze bis Fingerspitze bei ausgebreiteten Armen. Is bestimmt mehr. Miss noch mal.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Komplette Eloxalteil-Kits
Spicy â¬59,-
X-Control â¬ 39.-

Bitte angeben, ob Carbon- oder Aluhinterbau, da wir die Schaltaugen anpassen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## trojahner (4. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Fingerspitze bis Fingerspitze bei ausgebreiteten Armen. Is bestimmt mehr. Miss noch mal.



bei ausgestreckten Armen von Mittelfinger - Mittelfinger ca. 194cm.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Du brauchst auf JEDEN Fall ein Xl bike...Sorry für die späte Antwort.


----------



## Robert01 (4. März 2011)

@Papa

Na supi...
Und das lese ich jetzt, wo ich mir endlich ein rotes Schaltauge ergattert habe


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Was meinst du? Hatetst du Schwierigkeiten eins zu bekommen?


----------



## trojahner (4. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du brauchst auf JEDEN Fall ein Xl bike...Sorry für die späte Antwort.



Späte Antwort?? Ist doch noch am selben Tag gekommen und somit alles im grünen Bereich! 

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft! Vielleicht mach ich ja mal nen Ausflug in Euren Laden .


----------



## Robert01 (5. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Hatetst du Schwierigkeiten eins zu bekommen?



Ich wusste bis vor kurzem gar nicht, dass es die Teile auch rot eloxiert gibt. 
Scheinst ja gut ausgestattet...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. März 2011)

Wir machen da n bischen mehr mit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (8. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dabei kann er dann gleich den Drehmoment der Lagerschrauben kontrollieren. Bei Neurädern setzt sich sowas und hat nicht genug "Dampf" ;-)



Kennt jemand die empfohlenen Drehmomente für den X-Control? So ´ne Übersichtstabelle wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## druha78 (10. März 2011)

Hat keiner die Drehmomente parat?... Das Bike hängt schon im Montageständer...


----------



## SusXT (15. März 2011)

Thanks to a bikeshop in Spain 


Ich habe ihn auch "live" gesehen, und er ist wirklich super 
aber leider nicht der Preis


----------



## eviltubbie (16. März 2011)

Sehr schön  Obwohl mir mein 2010er von der Ausstattung besser gefällt


----------



## volli40 (21. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Komplette Eloxalteil-Kits
> Spicy 59,-
> X-Control  39.-
> 
> Bitte angeben, ob Carbon- oder Aluhinterbau, da wir die Schaltaugen anpassen müssen.



Hi,
die Schrauben- Kits kann man aber nicht im Online Shop bestellen, oder?
Habe einige Seiten durchgesucht und nichts gefunden.
Interressiere mich für die roten für X-Control mit alu Hinterbau.


Gruß
volli


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2011)

Schick mir bitte eine PN mit deiner Adresse. Alles weitere dort, sonst verstopfen wir hier den Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab zugeschlagen  :















Es ist das Modell aus letztem Jahr. Ich musste mich zwischen Spezi Epic oder das X-Control 700 entscheiden.
Ich denke ich habe die richtige Entscheidung getroffen 

Gruß Eric


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. März 2011)

Glückwunsch zu dem Klasse-Rad!


----------



## druha78 (27. März 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Vor ein paar Monaten wurden in einer der BIKE-"Bravos" die Ergebnisse eines Langzeittests vom 510er veröffentlicht. Da wurde ein  Knacken im Bereich des Hinterbaus festgestellt, welches aber nicht lokalisiert werden konnte.
> Hat jemand von euch bei seinem Bike sowas schon mal bemerkt? Ich nämlich schon... Und zwar beim Ausfedern oder wenn man während des Fahrens mal kräftig in die Pedale drückt, knackt es ab und an.
> Irgendwelche Ideen, was das sein könnte? (Sattelstütze ist es definitiv nicht...)



Habe vorgestern meinen Händler angerufen und ihm das Problem geschildert. Der meinte, dass er das Rad auf jeden Fall erst sehen muss, um feststellen zu können, ob es sich überhaupt um einen Produktionsfehler handelt. Das Bike müßte dann (wie ich befürchtet habe) ca. 3 Tage bei ihm bleiben...  Und das bei unserem schönen Wetter!  

Mensch, ich würde so gerne selber nach dem rechten sehen, aber dafür bräuchte ich zumindest eine Reparaturanleitung mit Drehmomentangaben oder ähnliches... 

Kann mir wirklich keiner hier helfen?


----------



## eviltubbie (27. März 2011)

Also während der Garantiezeit würd ich da nicht selbst rumschrauben. Mein Händler hat das an einem Tag erledigt (Montag Abend hingebracht, Dienstag Nachmittag Abgeholt).


----------



## druha78 (28. März 2011)

Darf ich fragen, bei welchem Händler du warst? Bist ja auch in Bayern...
Gern auch via PN.
Danke.


----------



## eviltubbie (28. März 2011)

Stefans Bikeladen in Ampfing


----------



## druha78 (30. März 2011)

Hier mal das erste Bild von meinem Bike.
Bis auf den Sattel, im Originalzustand.


----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Habe vorgestern meinen Händler angerufen und ihm das Problem geschildert. Der meinte, dass er das Rad auf jeden Fall erst sehen muss, um feststellen zu können, ob es sich überhaupt um einen Produktionsfehler handelt. Das Bike müßte dann (wie ich befürchtet habe) ca. 3 Tage bei ihm bleiben...  Und das bei unserem schönen Wetter!
> 
> Mensch, ich würde so gerne selber nach dem rechten sehen, aber dafür bräuchte ich zumindest eine Reparaturanleitung mit Drehmomentangaben oder ähnliches...
> 
> Kann mir wirklich keiner hier helfen?



ahhhrg...ich habe auch so ein komisches knacken festgestellt- an meinem 310 L. 
konnte es auch nicht lokalisieren.... d.h. am besten zum händler, und es durchchecken lassen? habe es im juni 2010 gekauft. ist da noch garantie drauf? 
meine auch dass mein hinterrad "eiert"... weiß zwar nicht von was... hatte keinen sturz oder ähnliches!! aber das kann der händler dann auch checken...


----------



## eviltubbie (5. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ahhhrg...ich habe auch so ein komisches knacken festgestellt- an meinem 310 L.
> konnte es auch nicht lokalisieren.... d.h. am besten zum händler, und es durchchecken lassen? habe es im juni 2010 gekauft. ist da noch garantie drauf?
> meine auch dass mein hinterrad "eiert"... weiß zwar nicht von was... hatte keinen sturz oder ähnliches!! aber das kann der händler dann auch checken...



Bring mal Dein Bike zum Service (einmal im Jahr sollte das schon sein), der freundliche wird Dein Hinterrad nachzentrieren und das Eiern ist weg. Auch wird er alle schrauben wieder auf Drehmoment überprüfen usw. Das Knacken kann er sich auch gleich anschauen.


----------



## chayenne06 (5. April 2011)

danke!
ja werde ich natürlich machen!

und dann berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (8. April 2011)

Etwas Komisches habe ich bei meinem Bike festgestellt... Nachdem ich mich nun doch entschlossen habe, das Bike zum Händler zu bringen, habe ich es gewaschen, da schon einige hundert Gramm Dreck dran klebten. Und siehe da: Das Knacken ist (fast) weg! 

Sowas ist mir auch nach der letzten Wäsche aufgefallen. Aber nach ein paar Touren war das Knacken wieder da... 

Tja, was soll ich dem Händler nun zeigen??? Oder wieder warten, bis das Rad dreckig ist und das Knacken kommt.....


----------



## keksrider (8. April 2011)

vllt fehlt ja etwas öl 

bei knietscht und knarscht es auch überall, wenn das bike mal wieder eine saftige schlammkur bekommen hat, aber nach der nächsten pflegeeinheit ist nichtsmehr zu hören.

wann hörst du es denn, bei federn, schalten, treten oder permanent?


----------



## druha78 (10. April 2011)

Immer zuerst beim starken Einfedern und dann eben beim starken Antreten, wenn man kräftig in die Pedale geht. Und wenn ich mehrmals nacheinander Wheely ansetze und dann kräftig abbremse, dann hört es sich an, als würde der Rahmen gleich brechen...


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2011)

also mein bike hat sich gestern bei der tour nicht mehr bemerkbar gemacht... das knarzen ist wohl weg. hab leider vergessen zu fragen was der händler bemerkt hat oder gemacht hat...


----------



## keksrider (10. April 2011)

klingt so, als wäre ein lager im eimer..


----------



## eviltubbie (10. April 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Immer zuerst beim starken Einfedern und dann eben beim starken Antreten, wenn man kräftig in die Pedale geht. Und wenn ich mehrmals nacheinander Wheely ansetze und dann kräftig abbremse, dann hört es sich an, als würde der Rahmen gleich brechen...



Junge Du hast doch Garantie!! Lass Dir doch endlich von Deinem Händler den Hinterbau ausbauen, Drehpunkte entgraten und wieder einbauen. Problem ist sofort weg.


----------



## druha78 (14. April 2011)

Tja, ich war wohl nicht ohne Grund skeptisch, was den Händler betrifft...

Am Montag das Bike hingebracht, das Problem ausführlich geschildert, am Mittwoch wieder abgeholt. Zwar habe ich gratis Kundendienst bekommen (überall sind jetzt Schmiere und Fettspuren am Rad  ), doch das eigentliche Problem ist nach wie vor da...  Knackte schon nach wenigen Minuten wieder. 

Obwohl der Typ sagte, dass tatsächlich "einige Verschraubungen locker waren und nun alles festgezogen ist".
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass dieser Shop heuer die Marke Lapierre aufgegeben hat...

Also, was nun? Jetzt brauche ich zumindest die Drehmomentangaben vom Hinterbau, denn _"willst du mache gut, musst du mache selbst!"_


----------



## Rockshock (14. April 2011)

Hi.
Das ist schon verzwickt mit dem "Knacken". Dieses Geräusch kommt oft an Stellen vor, an denen auch einen gewisse Spannung ist. 
Hast du noch den ooriginal Sattel drauf? Das ist eine Stelle bei meinem Lapierre, die zwar nicht dauernd aber in bestimmten Situationen ein Knacken von sich gibt. Sattel selbst oder die Verbindung mit der Sattelstütze. Mach doch mal die Sattelstütze raus und fahr ein paar Meter. Auch ne Möglichkeit kann die Dämpferhalterung sein....Ist einfach schwierig, wenn man das Geräusch nicht so gut ausmachen kann.
Good Luck!


----------



## druha78 (14. April 2011)

Das Geräusch kommt definitiv vom Hinterbau, schon alles ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eviltubbie (15. April 2011)

Ich bin mir fast sicher das Dein "Freundlicher" den Hinterbau nicht ausgebaut hat und da liegt das Problem dran! Hatte genau das gleiche Problem, Hinterbau raus alles entgraten, abschmieren Hinterbau rein = nie wieder ein nerviges Geräusch! Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Schrauber mal wechseln.


----------



## paule k (15. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein X-Control 313, ich glaube aus dem Jahr 2007. Seit dem letzten Urlaub produziert mein Hinterbau recht merkwürdige Geräusche, die denen gleichen, die Schmutz im Sitzrohr hervor ruft. Da sie auch bei ausgebauter Sattelstütze auftreten, tippe ich auf ein defektes Lager im Hinterbau. Das Geräusch verschwindet, wenn ich mich auf dem Rad impulsiv nach hinten bewege. Zu Anfang half das für einige Zeit, so dass zumindest der Urlaub gerettet war, mittlerweile beginnen die Geräusche aber nach sehr kurzer Zeit von neuem. 
Leider vertreibt der Händler, bei dem ich das Rad kaufte, keine Lapierres mehr. Weiß jemand einen empfehlenswerten Händler im Ruhrgebiet, der Ersatzteile für Lapierre besorgen kann und eventuell auch noch eine gute Werkstatt hat? Vielleicht TwoWheels in Essen?
Kann mir vielleicht jemand die empfohlenen Drehmomente sagen, falls ich es selbst machen sollte?

Schönen Tag

Paule


----------



## Piece (15. April 2011)

@Paule: Ich habe das gleiche Rad und hatte auch öfters ein Knacken und Knarzen. Häufig war´s der Sattel. Das letzte Mal habe ich die Ursache dann nicht so schnell gefunden ...








Wenn das abgebrochene Teil angeschraubt war, fiel der Bruch kaum auf.


----------



## druha78 (15. April 2011)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher das Dein "Freundlicher" den Hinterbau nicht ausgebaut hat und da liegt das Problem dran!



Genau das meine ich auch!  Aber was willst du machen? Den dazu zwingen?




eviltubbie schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Schrauber mal wechseln.



Der nächste ist ca. 70 km entfernt...

Wie ist es überhaupt in einem Garantiefall, ist man dann an den Händler gebunden, bei dem man das Bike gekauft hat?


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2011)

Ich liebäugle mit dem Lapierre Cross Country X-Control 310 L, Modell 2010. Wegen meiner Größe (Überstandshöhe) hab ich aber auch nicht die große Auswahl an Fullys. Bisher bin ich nur Hardtail gefahren, allerdings damit mehrere AX und sonstige Alpentouren und Trails, Trails, Trails bis S2 (nicht alles).
Meine Fragen: 
Reicht mir die Gabel und Dämpferlänge aus für meinen Anspruch? 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer, der sich anpasst und z.B. beim Berghochfahren nicht wippen soll?


----------



## paule k (17. April 2011)

Hallo Piece,
das ist es bei mir Gott sei Dank nicht. Auf diese gewagte Konstruktion habe ich von Anfang ein Auge, bis jetzt hält sie. 
Hast du von Lapierre einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen? Wenn ja, hatte er die gleiche Konstruktion oder gepresste Lager?
Ich fahre das Rad ja wirklich gern, aber die Händlersituation hier im Ruhrgebiet ist echt ein Desaster, vom Service von Lapierre ganz zu schweigen. Ich warte seit Wochen auf Antworten auf meine Fragen.

Gruß 

Paule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (17. April 2011)

Hi Paule,
Lapierre hat mir auf Kulanz, da 3 Jahre alt, einen neuen Hinterbau spendiert und den an meinen HÃ¤ndler geschickt. Allerdings hat dieser nach dem Einbau ein Knacken festgestellt und das Rad zu Lapierre eingeschickt. Nach insgesamt 4 Monaten habe ich das Rad mit komplett neuem Rahmen wieder bekommen und musste 180 â¬ fÃ¼r den Hauptrahmen und die Transportkosten zahlen. Beim neuen Hinterbau ist keine Verschraubung vorhanden und das Lager eingepresst. Massiver ist die Konstruktion aber nicht geworden.
Mich stÃ¶rt an Lapierre, dass ich keinerlei Info habe was genau die an dem Rad gemacht haben. Dass ein neuer Rahmen verbaut ist, weiÃ ich auch nur weil man das sieht. Wobei sich mein HÃ¤ndler auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat. Weder hat der mir die Infos besorgen kÃ¶nnen noch das Rad ordentlich zusammengebaut und eingestellt.

GrÃ¼Ãle
Piece


----------



## mattes123 (17. April 2011)

Hey Leute! :-D

Bin grade schwer am überlegen, mir ein x-controll 310 zu holen. Was sind für euch denn so die markanten Merkmale des Handlings? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Tourenfully. Oder ist die Auslegung eher Richtung speed?

Gruß

m.


----------



## TomRider (17. April 2011)

Es ist meiner Meinung nach sowohl CC-Bike als auch Tourenbike, da es super agil ist für schnelle Kurvenwechsel, gleichzeitig die Federung mit der 120-Gabel genug Reserven bereitstellt für heftigere Einsätze. Auch der Hinterbau fühlt sich nach mehr als 100mm an und kann mit der längeren Gabel gut mithalten.


----------



## druha78 (18. April 2011)

Hallo Lapierres!

Wenn man sich hier so umschaut, bildet sich der Gesamteindruck, dass das Lapierre-Händlernetz und zum Teil auch -Service *in Deutschland* zu wünschen übrig läßt. 

Da stellt sich die Frage, ob man die Schraubererfahrung einiger Forummitglieder mit der nötigen Information über Lapierre-spezifische Reparaturgrundsätze in einem Schrauberpool kombinieren könnte... 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich hier ein oder anderer findet, der an solche Information rankommt. Ich kenne das z.B. aus diversen Autoforen, dass da teilweise ganze Werkstattbücher zu besorgen waren. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass sowas nicht ganz legal ist, aber sollen die Leute den ganzen Sommer auf ihr Bike verzichten, nur weil es bei LP um einiges länger dauert, als, sagen wir mal, bei Cube??


----------



## eviltubbie (18. April 2011)

Über meinen Lapierre Händler (stefans bikeladen in Ampfing) kann ich nicht klagen  der macht seinen Job perfekt!!


----------



## eviltubbie (18. April 2011)

mattes123 schrieb:


> Hey Leute! :-D
> 
> Bin grade schwer am überlegen, mir ein x-controll 310 zu holen. Was sind für euch denn so die markanten Merkmale des Handlings? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Tourenfully. Oder ist die Auslegung eher Richtung speed?
> 
> ...



Ich bin letzte Saison mit meinem 710er etwa 20000hm gefahren, 75% Touren &  3 Marathons. Das Bike ist wendig, macht auch im Trail richtig laune und hat genügend Reserven was die Federung angeht und die ganz derben Sachen fahre ich eh mit dem Liteville...


----------



## druha78 (18. April 2011)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> Über meinen Lapierre Händler (stefans bikeladen in Ampfing) kann ich nicht klagen  der macht seinen Job perfekt!!



Leider können das nicht alle von sich behaupten... 
Ich wünschte mir auch, ich hätte so einen in der Nähe, für alle Fälle. Mußte aber jetzt feststellen, dass meiner nicht unbedingt top ist...

Daher diese Idee


----------



## mattes123 (18. April 2011)

@ druha78: Wo bist denn in der Opf. zuhause? Denn sollte es nicht zuweit von Nürnberg entfernt sein, würde sich ein Besuch in die Fahrradkiste lohnen! Ein wirklich spitzen Händler, der eben auch Lapierre verkauft.


----------



## druha78 (18. April 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Der nächste ist ca. 70 km entfernt...
> 
> Wie ist es überhaupt in einem Garantiefall, ist man dann an den Händler gebunden, bei dem man das Bike gekauft hat?



Den meinte ich hier. Ich war schon mal bei ihm, vor dem Kauf.
Und dann habe ich mich für den anderen entschieden...

Nun komme ich zu dem wegen eines Garantiefalls. Ob das gut geht..........


----------



## paule k (18. April 2011)

@ Piece

Immerhin hast du wieder ein funktionstüchtiges Rad, aber 4 Monate und keinerlei Transparenz sind trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.

@ druha 78

Ich finde deine Idee klasse. 
Meiner Meinung nach, müssten der Hersteller oder der Importeur solche Sachen zur Verfügung stellen, gerade weil das Händlernetz noch nicht flächendeckend ist und viele der in der Liste geführten Händler nicht unbedingt einen kompetenten und motivierten Eindruck hinterlassen, sei es am Telefon oder bei einem Besuch im Laden. Wohl dem, der einen kompetenten und gut sortierten Händler in seiner Nähe hat. Doch was ist mit denen, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist? Ich finde zu einem hochwertigen Rad gehört auch ein hochwertiger Service und wenn man den nicht über die Händler gewährleisten kann, so müsste man doch zumindest zentral eine andere Lösung anbieten, die es den Interessenten ermöglicht an die benötigten Informationen zu kommen, z.B. über Telefon oder Internet oder ganz einfach, indem man von Seiten des Importeurs einen fachkundigen Mitarbeiter damit betraut, dieses Forum hier zu betreuen.
Wer ist eigentlich aktuell Importeur? Gehen meine Mail-Anfragen auf der HP an ihn oder an Lapierre in Frankreich? Ich habe vorsichtshalber mal eine Mail in Deutsch und Englisch abgeschickt und hoffe nach wie vor auf eine hilfreiche Antwort.
Ich finde es sehr schade, gerade angesichts der tollen Räder, dass Lapierre das nicht hin zu bekommen scheint. 
Einige Händler sind von anderen Marken wohl bessere Konditionen und mehr Unterstützung gewohnt, weshalb sie sich von vornherein gegen einen Vertrieb entschieden oder diesen nach kurzer Zeit wieder eingestellt haben. Es waren allesamt Händler, die meiner Erfahrung nach eine gute Beratung und eine gute Werkstatt bieten, sowie auch darüber hinaus ein großes Engagement an den Tag legen.

Schönen Gruß

Paule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. April 2011)

Aktueller Stand an meinem 2010er XC 500 von der gestrigen Ostermorgen-Runde:


----------



## Robert01 (25. April 2011)

Nette Laufräder... hechel 
Wie machen sich die X-King an deinem Rad? Ich habe vor, sie gegen meine RaceKings zu tauschen.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. April 2011)

Etwas kritischer im Grenzbereich, sonst aber sher gut. Rollt fantastisch!


----------



## Robert01 (25. April 2011)

Klingt gut. Und kritischer als meine RK sind sie ganz sicher nicht ;-)


----------



## yamtchu (25. April 2011)

da mich leider dieses



schicksal ereilt hat, wollte ich mal fragen ob einer von euch weis ob es hierfür auch etwas aus dem zubehör gibt? titan oder einfach eloxiert...
etwas schönes eben.


----------



## toal59 (29. April 2011)

Hallo ich bin neu im Forum 
Habe mir letzte Woche ein Lapierre x-control 210 gekauft,ein super Rad.
Ich bin 187 und wiege 94kg,habe mir eine 51 Rahmen genommen,fand die kompakte Sitzposition echt gut.Wie kommt ihr mit den Contis klar.Ich hatte schonn zwei Platte.Habe mir jetzt Nob Nic 2.4 gekauft.


----------



## eviltubbie (29. April 2011)

toal59 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu im Forum
> Habe mir letzte Woche ein Lapierre x-control 210 gekauft,ein super Rad.
> Ich bin 187 und wiege 94kg,habe mir eine 51 Rahmen genommen,fand die kompakte Sitzposition echt gut.Wie kommt ihr mit den Contis klar.Ich hatte schonn zwei Platte.Habe mir jetzt Nob Nic 2.4 gekauft.



Vorne Mountain King & hinten RaceKing beide tubeless, auf 30000 hm kein Platten


----------



## Piece (29. April 2011)

Fahre Fat Albert mit Double Defense: Hatte kürzlich nach 2200 km und 34000 hm den ersten Platten. Mit Mountain King hatte ich auf 500 km dreimal einen Plattfuß.

Echt schade, das bei Komplettbikes meist miese Mäntel verbaut werden. 2007 gab´s bei LP Michelin Mäntel. Sobald es geregnet hatte konnte man damit kaum mehr fahren.


----------



## toal59 (29. April 2011)

Mit dem Mountian King hatte ich auch schlecht Erfahrungen.Ein Bekanter von mir hatte in zwei Wochen sechs Platte.Heute bekomme ich meinen neuen Lenker.(690 breit und 2cm höher) Glaube das ich damit noch besser Sitze.Der orginal Lenker ist mir etwas zu schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiMoX (8. Mai 2011)

Gruß in die Community der X-Controler

ich wende mich nun auch mal an die Fachleute.
Wir (meine Frau und ich) planen für den Sommer eine mehrtägige Biketour (ca. 500Km) mit unseren Bikes zu machen. Da schlägt nun der Gedanke auf wie man das ganze ordentlich verpackt und mitführt. Aktuell haben wir uns einen 25+5 L Ruchksack und einen 30+5 L geholt und da soll auch das ganze Zeug für den täglichen Bedarf rein.

Jetzt bleiben halt nur noch Dinge wie Zelt 2,4 Kg + Isomatten + Schlafsäcke. Hier kam mir die Idee eines Gepäckträgers  Ich weiss der sieht ******** aus 

Hier nun meine Frage:
Ich fahre das X-Control 510 (2010). Kann ich da einen Gepäckträger an die Sattelstütze montieren  So einen von Topeak. 

Der Mainframe ist ja aus Carbone und da bin ich mir nun wirklich nicht mehr sicher. Da es ein Fully ist, fällt ja jeder andere Träger aus.

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke für die Mithilfe


----------



## yamtchu (8. Mai 2011)

Ich gehöre hier sicher nicht zu den Profis, würde aber meinen das dein Rad nicht für diesen Zweck gemacht ist. Wie es bei den größeren aussieht weis ich nicht, aber mein 310er ist bis 100kg zugelassen! 
Da könnte es bei Fahrer+ Rucksack+ Gepäckträger evtl. kritisch werden.


----------



## scharle123 (9. Mai 2011)

Seit kurzem gehöre auch ich der X-Control Gemeinde an.
Ist montan noch im Orginalzustand.
Bisher nur ne kurze Runde gedreht, aber festgestellt das es abgeht wie die Hölle! Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Umbau angestrebt im Winter!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Matrahari (9. Mai 2011)

Wieviel habt ihr denn für euer X-Control bezahlt ? Für mich sind die einfach zu teuer. 

Ebay Lapierre X-Control


----------



## eviltubbie (10. Mai 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Wieviel habt ihr denn für euer X-Control bezahlt ? Für mich sind die einfach zu teuer.
> 
> Ebay Lapierre X-Control





Da hat sich wohl eine 2 zuviel reingeschlichen......


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Mai 2011)

Die Einstellungsgebühren waren bestimmt der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (18. Mai 2011)

hi kurze Frage,

meine freundin hat sich ein X-control 310L aus 2011 gekauft... kostenpunkt war 2100â¬
Jetzt war ich am WE mit ihr im Bikepark (sieh hat sich ein leihbike genommen) und es hat ihr so gut gefallen, dass sie Ã¶fter hin mag. Leider kostet das jedes mal so um die 140â¬ mit lifkarte + bike/Protektoren ausborgen.
Sie ist bergab schon recht flott unterwegs (viel schneller als ich das jemals gedacht hÃ¤tte) und fÃ¤hrt auch northshores sowie s2-3 trails, springen tut sie allerdings nicht.

Ich hab ihr, weil sie nicht gewusst hat das ihr Bikepark spass machen wird (wie auch  ) zu dem CC bike geraten. Sie wollte was sehr leichtes etc etc und da passt das xcontrol 310L einfach perfekt. FÃ¼r die touren bis jetzt (40km - 1000hm) hat es auch immer gut gepasst... das fÃ¼hrt mich jetzt zur ersten Frage:

*) WÃ¼rdet ihr mit dem Rad in den Bikepark gehen? Andere Reifen mÃ¼ssen auf jeden Fall drauf das ist klar... Wie gesagt sie springt nicht... hat auch nur 53kg... fÃ¤hrt allerdings fÃ¼r ein mÃ¤dchen sehr aggressiv 
*)wÃ¼rdet ihr ein anderes Rad empfehlen? ich dachte eigentlich von anfang an eher an ein zesty.. Aber das war ROT und das gefÃ¤llt ihr nicht!! (......) Am WE war sie mit einem spicy 516 2011 unterwegs und das hat ganz gut gepasst (zumindest bergab)...
*) was wÃ¼rden sie fÃ¼r das 3x gefahrene Bike bekommen? gesetzt dem Fall wir verkaufen es und besorgen uns eines mit mehr fedweg und nicht so extremer race geo. (kleiner kratzer ist am oberrohr, dÃ¼rfte beim transport im auto passiert sein...) ansonsten alles tip top - wie neu.

danke schonmal fÃ¼r die infos - war doch keine kurze frage ;-)

grÃ¼Ãe
lukas


----------



## Matrahari (18. Mai 2011)

Sollte kein Problem sein mit dem X-Control, solange sie keine großen Sprünge macht.
Aber falls möglich sollte sie zu nem anderen Bike greifen, am besten ein Enduro, lässt sich einfach ruhiger fahren. Damit kann sie im Bikepark und auch mal längere Touren fahren.

Schaut mal bei Giant, Bergamont oder yt industries.
- Specialized Pitch


----------



## lukiluk (18. Mai 2011)

specialized fällt flach... die bikes stehen einfach in keinem Preis/Leistungs verhältniss. Was noch dazu kommt ist das unser lokaler spec store einfach voll von dampfplauderern ist die keine ahnung haben oder einfach was verkaufen wollen...

giant wäre auch meine wahl gewesen - ihr gefällt das geschwungene unterrohr nicht... hab ihr grad erst das reign 2 gezeigt.... http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-at/bikes/model/reign.2/7911/45143/ keine chance ;-)

yt industries gefallen nicht mal mir (zumindest das noton bzw das am) und versender kommt eigentlich sowieso nicht in frage

bergamont gibts in der nähe nichtmal einen shop...

naja ich hab letztens schon unsere LP händler gefragt ob er das auf kulanz zurück nimmt bzw gegen was anderes eintauscht... er meinte er muss sich das mal ausrechnen - bekomme vermutlich nächste woche bescheid.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2011)

Das XC ist echt kein bikepark-Gerät. Aber das gilt auch nur für Freeride und ähnliches. Es gibt ja auch bikeparks, die eher auf lange Strecken ohne Sprünge ausgelegt sind, dann ist das kein Problem. Eben eine Definitionsfrage.


----------



## lukiluk (18. Mai 2011)

ja das xc ist natürlich kein parkbike 

und freeridestrecke sind wir schon runter gefahren. Man muss ja nicht springen bzw kann die extremen sachen ja auch umfahren.
Ich sag mal größer wäre die belastung bei einem alp-x sicher auch nicht. mir kommt das x-control einfach sehr fragil vor - kann aber auch nur einbildung sein weil ich eher massive räder gewöhnt bin...


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2011)

Na, ist eben XC  Wenn sie mehr braucht, gibts ja noch das Zesty als ladyversion. Ich hab ein 714 und damit geht echt fast alles.


----------



## lukiluk (18. Mai 2011)

wie würdest du denn als Lapierre Händler mit so einem "Umtausch" Fall umgehen? ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2011)

Wenns von mir ist, wäre das kein Problem. Kommt auf deinen Händler an.


----------



## MHDH (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich nehm mein lapi x control 210 auch auf downhillstrecken die ned ganz so ruppig sind und da gehts echt gut bin ach schon trickdoubles gespr und hab den xup gelernt nur des schaltwerk musste ich einmal wg einem missglücktem bunnyhop auswechseln... Alles in allem top bike


----------



## lessie15 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo an Euch!
 könnte mir vieleicht jemand weiterhelfen ,
Ich denke über ein neues Bike nach 
neige evtl zu einem LP 410
oder alternativ Ghost RT Actinum kann mir da vieleicht jemand von euch einen Tip geben. In der mehrheit bin ich tourenfahrer,(alp-X)aber auch Marathon.
eigent sich das LP 410 überhaupt für Alp-X mit den 100 mm an heck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (22. Mai 2011)

Hi Lessie.
Das LP xc 410 ist ein super Bike. Sehr gute Ausstattung (wie ich finde), sieht cool aus..und mit dem Bike kannst du sehr viel anstellen. ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass man mit dem Bike einen Alpencross fahren kann. Das Ghost Actinum hat vorne sogar etwas weniger (2 cm) Federweg, als das LP. Wenn sich also deine Wahl um diese beiden Bikes dreht, dann nimm das LP!!!
Kann dir aber auch absolut ein Zesty empfehlen. Damit wärst du dann für deinen Alpencross auf der absolut sicheren Seite
Grüsse


----------



## eviltubbie (23. Mai 2011)

Also mit 710er hat der Alp X geklappt und jede menge Spass gemacht ...


----------



## TomRider (25. Mai 2011)

Mit meinem 310er hat's letztes Jahr auch super Spaß gemacht die Alpen zu überqueren Wobei ich sagen muss dass es mit den ab Werk verbauten kleinen 160er Scheiben und den Michelin Reifen mit dem flachen Profil bestimmt nur halb so viel Spaß gemacht hätte. Hier lohnt sich die Investition in gröbere Reifen und 180er Scheiben alle mal!


----------



## eviltubbie (25. Mai 2011)

habe Vorne 180 & Hinten 160, das passt super


----------



## lessie15 (27. Mai 2011)

Hab mich entschieden aber das LP 410 nich genommen das Fahrwek hat mich nicht so wirklich überzeugt


----------



## eviltubbie (27. Mai 2011)

hm..... 

wobei das Fahrwerk vom 710er nun wirklich Top ist î


----------



## MHDH (28. Mai 2011)

Fehler!!


----------



## Rockshock (28. Mai 2011)

Ja, echter Fehler


----------



## lessie15 (29. Mai 2011)

Ma sehn das Lector RT 9000 is auch n gei...  Teil .
Traumfahrwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MHDH (29. Mai 2011)

Naja...


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Mai 2011)

lessie15 schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden aber das LP 410 nich genommen das Fahrwek hat mich nicht so wirklich überzeugt



Zuviel Bikebravo gelesen  ?


----------



## alexlux (30. Mai 2011)

Die Kritik am Fahrwerk des X-Control würde mich auch interessieren, da ich für eine Neuanschaffung sowohl das Ghost RT als auch das X-Control ins Auge gefasst hatte.
Gefahren bin ich bisher lediglich das Ghost, und das auch nur in der Stadt. Als langjähriger Hardtailer war das federnde Heck ziemlich ungewohnt.

In den "Tests" der Bike (oder wars MB?) hieß es aber tatsächlich, dass der Hinterbau des X-Control zum Wippen neigen würde...

Wie sind da die Eindrücke der X-Control-Fahrer?


----------



## Rockshock (30. Mai 2011)

Lol! Jaja, die Bike-Bravo. wissen auch nicht was sie schreiben. Mal sagen sie Wipp-und Antribsneutral, und dann wieder nicht?! Aus eigener Erfahrung mit X-controle und Zesty kann ich nur sagen, dass die Meachanik bzw die hinterbauten super funktionieren. D.h. Antriebsneutral und ohne merkliches Wippen. Dazu sind die LPs prinzipiell super beim "klettern".
Aber, musst du ausprobieren bzw selbst wissen.
Grüsse


----------



## MHDH (30. Mai 2011)

Auch bergab geil!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2011)

Da sind sie wieder, die "bike" Widersprüche. Setz dich drauf und fahr ne Runde, Dann weißte, wie gut das funktioniert. Unsere Kunden machen das auch immer und in der Regel nehmen die den Bock dann auch.
--Kann man die "bike" abwählen?--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiMoX (1. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> .
> --Kann man die "bike" abwählen?--



Bin ich absolut dafür ... So nen Schwachsinn was die da teils auf Papier bringen, dass die sich nicht schämen

BTT

Ich fahr das XC 510 BJ 2010 und kann jedem bestätigen 0 wippen am Hinterbau. Auch für nen groberes Gelände (Wurzeln - Steine) gut zu gebrauchen.
Was ich wirklich nicht empfehlen kann ist es damit wirklich in ne FLAT zu springen das mag dr Carbonframe wirklich nicht aber nen 50-70 cm Drop in ne Bank geht super


----------



## keksrider (2. Juni 2011)

mein x-control während der sintflut


----------



## NiMoX (2. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe es hat den ganzen Schlamm überlebt und du kannst es wieder über die Trails schuppsen 

Mach doch mal Bilder von jetzt.


----------



## keksrider (2. Juni 2011)

ja geht zum glück noch alles. werde mich die tage mal wieder aufs bike schwingen, muss zZ aber noch den ganzen schlamm beseitigen -.-

nachdem das wasser weg war, hab ich gleich gereinigt


----------



## scharle123 (5. Juni 2011)

Schlammpackungen sollen ja verschönernd wirken!

Zum Thema Hinterbau kann ich nur sagen, dass es mir selbst unerklärlich ist wie die Bike auf sowas kommt. Bei mir zieht sich im Wiegetritt immer der Hinterbau straff!
Das X-Controll war ne super Wahl!


----------



## zonuk (7. Juni 2011)

ich kann mich meinen "vorschreibern" auch nur zustimmen...das fahrwerk ist absolut antriebsneutral. da brauchts keinen lockout oder spv am dämpfer...spv macht sowieso aus meiner erfahrung den dämper unsensibel. aber das ist auch nur meine persönliche meinung. andere meinungen werden natürlich auch akzeptiert

das mit dem verschönern im schlammbad hat wohl nicht geklappt

weil, was willste da noch verschönern


----------



## keksrider (7. Juni 2011)

zum thema hinterbau: da bin ich ja froh, dass es nur mir nicht so ging, als ich mit verwundertem blick die bewertung des hinterbaus gelesen habe. der ist nämlich genial 

und das schlammbad und verschönern hast du vollkommen recht, zonuk.


----------



## Puls (8. Juni 2011)

Da muss man schon lange suchen um so einen antriebsneutralen Hinterbau zu finden!!! Ohne ständig am Blockierhebel zu ziehen  Was ich da am Berg schon gesehen habe von angeblichen antriebsneutralen Fahrwerken die dann aber im Wald um her wippen... klar sind natürlich alles falsch eingestellte Federbeine
Ich habe aber auch kein Bike-Heft gelesen sonder hab alles was ich fand ausprobiert. Hab mein 700er im März gekauft und bin immer noch 100% zufrieden.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wie hab ihr euren Druck im Dämpfer eingestellt? in der Eben bis der Pfeil in der Scala ist oder am Berg? und eher im vorderen oder hinterem Bereich der Scala... 


Eric


----------



## MHDH (8. Juni 2011)

Hä also falls du sag meinst ich fahr immer so an der grenze also mit maximal möglichem vorgegebenen sag


----------



## Puls (9. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte wissen ob ihr den Sag in der Ebene einstellt oder am Berg, da ist ein unterschied im in der Position der Anzeige zu sehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das alles Control`s diesen Pfeil an der Seite haben um den Sag einzustellen. Die ander Frage war ob ihr mehr Richtung viel Sag oder mehr Richtung Hard einstellt. In der Scala ist ja eine gewisse Spannweite möglich.

Ich hoffe man versteht was ich da frage?

Gruß Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eviltubbie (9. Juni 2011)

immer auf der ebene einstellen, ob Du es dann härter oder weicher möchtest bei Deiner Einstellung, musst beim fahren entscheiden

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## MHDH (9. Juni 2011)

Richtig! Sry hab die frage halt nicht ganz gechekt


----------



## MHDH (26. Juni 2011)

Mann hier is ja flaute...


----------



## eviltubbie (26. Juni 2011)

die leute sind bem fahren....


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Juni 2011)

Puls schrieb:


> Ich wollte wissen ob ihr den Sag in der Ebene einstellt oder am Berg, da ist ein unterschied im in der Position der Anzeige zu sehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das alles Control`s diesen Pfeil an der Seite haben um den Sag einzustellen. Die ander Frage war ob ihr mehr Richtung viel Sag oder mehr Richtung Hard einstellt. In der Scala ist ja eine gewisse Spannweite möglich.
> 
> Ich hoffe man versteht was ich da frage?
> 
> Gruß Eric



Eingestellt wird auf der Geraden. Bei mir liegt der Zeiger, aus dem Sattel betrachtet, schon deutlich über der MAX Markierung. Würde ich nicht so eng sehen, erlaubt ist was gefällt...

Der Rahmen selbst ist sehr antriebsneutral, kein absacken beim reintreten. Das hat leider auch zur Folge das er in dem Moment relativ stark verhärtet. Sprich, fährt man tretend über eine Wurzel, so wird diese kernig weitergereicht. Mein olles Spezi war da viel geschmeidiger, ist allerdings bei jedem Tritt im Federweg versunken. Es bleibt wie immer Geschmackssache.
Ich mag meine beiden X-Control.


----------



## yamtchu (26. Juni 2011)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> die leute sind bem fahren....



öm...nicht alle


----------



## MHDH (26. Juni 2011)

^^


----------



## volli40 (9. Juli 2011)

Moin.
Kann man die Hinterbaulager beim X-Control 310 Modell 2008 selber wechseln?
Habe heute festgestellt das nach ca. 10.000km mind. ein Lager defekt ist.
Mache sonst alles am Bike selber, nur die Lager habe ich noch nie
 angefasst.
Es handelt sich um das oberste Lager an der linken Seite.
Ersatzlager 22x10x6 habe ich sehr billig bei Ebay ersteigert , mit beidseitigen Dichtscheiben, wenn man mal schau was die Endurobearings einzeln kosten .
Die Qualität ist wahrscheinlich wohl besser, aber dann tausche ich halt öfter.


Wäre über jede hilfreiche Antwort zu Thema Lagerwechsel beim X-Control sehr Dankbar.

Gruß
volli40


----------



## druha78 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich befürchte, da hast du schlechte Karten, wenn du auf Hilfe hoffst... 

Einige Beiträge vorher habe ich und ein paar andere X-Control-Fahrer versucht, die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau heraus zu finden - bis jetzt ohne Erfolg...

Viel Glück!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keksrider (17. Juli 2011)

NiMoX schrieb:


> Mach doch mal Bilder von jetzt.




gesagt getan ...etwas spät, aber egal 




am Gondelteich von ninefourteen auf Flickr


----------



## Puls (17. Juli 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, da hast du schlechte Karten, wenn du auf Hilfe hoffst...
> 
> Einige Beiträge vorher habe ich und ein paar andere X-Control-Fahrer versucht, die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau heraus zu finden - bis jetzt ohne Erfolg...
> 
> Viel Glück!...




Hi, ich hatte mein X-Control in der Werkstatt wegen 1. Inspektion ( war beim Kauf mit dabei) und Knacken im Hinterbau. Am Morgen in die Werkstatt gebracht, kurz alles besprochen und am Abend wieder abgeholt.... die hatte nur leider die Ursache für das Knacken nicht finden können. Also noch einen Termin und nach zwei Tagen kam der Anruf ich kann es hohlen. Der Monteur erklärte mir dann das sie alles zerlegt hatte Kurbel, Innenlager, sämtliche Lager, alle Kabel..... nichts hat wirklich geholfen. Sie wollten schon aufgeben doch da kam zufällig der Lapierre-Vertreter in den Laden und nach kurzen erklären des Problems hatte er auch gleich die Lösung. Es ist ein bekanntes Problem und es ist die Wippe unten am Trettlager. Die Wippe hat zur Gewichts-Ersparnis drei Löcher die komplett durch gehen und durch die drei Löcher kann Staub und Dreck rein so dass es dann zu dem Knackten kommen kann. 
Ausgebaut, gesäubert und oh Wunder es ist weg!!! 
Ich war zwar froh das es gefunden wurde aber bei Nachfrage sagten er mir das es natürlich auch wieder kommen kann... Ich hatte dann eine Idee diese Löcher mit einem Streifen Tesa abzukleben. Er fand das auch gut und machte es gleich noch. Da ich aber nicht ständig in die Werkstatt will sobald es Knackt erklärte er mir wie ich die Wippe ausbauen und wieder einbauen kann. Ja und da brauchte ich natürlich den Drehmoment, den er mir dann sagte und zwar soll der Drehmoment-Schlüssel mit 25N einstellen .
Ich weis nicht ob die Wippe an allen X-Control Modellen so gebaut, falls ja dann hilft es euch bestimmt auch!

Gruß Eric


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. Juli 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, da hast du schlechte Karten, wenn du auf Hilfe hoffst...
> 
> Einige Beiträge vorher habe ich und ein paar andere X-Control-Fahrer versucht, die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau heraus zu finden - bis jetzt ohne Erfolg...
> 
> Viel Glück!...



Dann guck mal was die Suchfunktion so alles kann: Drehmomente X Control


----------



## druha78 (17. Juli 2011)

Diese Datei habe ich schon, es scheint aber ein älteres Modell zu sein. Und da der Hauptrahmen von meinem aus Carbon ist, wollte ich da 100%-ig sicher sein...


----------



## MTB-Steffen (19. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand zufällig mit welchem Drehmoment die Dämpferschrauben beim "Lapierre X-Control 910 2011" angezogen werden müssen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## eviltubbie (19. Juli 2011)

In dieser Anleitung, ab Seite 75, stehen jede Menge Drehmomente die der Hersteller vorgibt. Ansonsten einfach mal beim Händler Deines Vertrauens vorbeischauen, der prüft Dir das kostenlos.

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/upload/lapierre/owner-manual.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Steffen (19. Juli 2011)

Die Anleitung hab ich schon. Da stehen viele Drehmomente drin dass stimmt. Aber eben nicht den, den ich suche.

Also kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2011)

MTB-Steffen schrieb:


> Die Anleitung hab ich schon. Da stehen viele Drehmomente drin dass stimmt. Aber eben nicht den, den ich suche.
> 
> Also kann mir jemand helfen?



6Nm


----------



## Hambacher 77 (13. August 2011)

Moin

Möchte mir für mein x control ( 310er)einen Fox Dämpfer rp23 zulegen.
Jetzt habe ich Schwierigkeiten mit den Einbaumassen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob dieser passen würde:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dampfer-Fox-RP-2...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aad97b183


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. August 2011)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Möchte mir für mein x control ( 310er)einen Fox Dämpfer rp23 zulegen.
> Jetzt habe ich Schwierigkeiten mit den Einbaumassen.
> ...



Bist du sicher das sich das lohnt? Ich habe, statt dem LP Dämpfer, einen RP2 verbaut. Der Unterschied ist nicht besonders groß, ein RP23 ist teurer und bietet in dem Rahmen keine Vorteile.


----------



## NiMoX (13. August 2011)

Einen Vorteil hat er schon er hat nen kompletten LOCKOUT
Aber ein RP23 muss es bei der Kinematikvon LP wirklich nicht sein. Passen sollte der ohne Probleme. 

So long


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. August 2011)

NiMoX schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat er schon er hat nen kompletten LOCKOUT
> Aber ein RP23 muss es bei der Kinematikvon LP wirklich nicht sein. Passen sollte der ohne Probleme.
> 
> So long



Mein RP23 ist noch von 2008, Lockout hat der keinen. Ist das aktuell anders? Der Unterschied besteht lediglich in der Vorwahl verschiedener PP Stufen. Einen echten Lockout finde ich sowieso Quatsch- mit einem MTB mache ich keine Asphaltsprints und im Gelände ist er kontraproduktiv. 
Wie auch immer, das PP an meinem RP2 habe ich schon lange nicht mehr genutzt. Braucht der Rahmen einfach nicht.


----------



## NiMoX (15. August 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Mein RP23 ist noch von 2008, Lockout hat der keinen. Ist das aktuell anders? Der Unterschied besteht lediglich in der Vorwahl verschiedener PP Stufen. Einen echten Lockout finde ich sowieso Quatsch- mit einem MTB mache ich keine Asphaltsprints und im Gelände ist er kontraproduktiv.
> Wie auch immer, das PP an meinem RP2 habe ich schon lange nicht mehr genutzt. Braucht der Rahmen einfach nicht.



Hi also der RP23 als aktuelle Variante hat einen LOCKOUT das ist der kleine Hebel ganz in Blau 

Recht hast du natürlich, dass es nicht wirklich von Nöten ist einen zu haben. Auf meinen Touren (85 km / 600 hm) gestern hätte ich aber schon was dafür gegeben  

Ein kompletter LOCKOUT ist was wirklich feines für Schotter als auch für Asphalt ...

Jm2c


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. August 2011)

Ein RP-Dämpfer bei Fox hat keinen Lockout, sondern eine zuschaltbare Plattform-Dämpfung. Dafür steht das *P* in R*P*. Wäre da ein echter *L*ockout, stände dafür ein *L*, wie zum Beispiel beim RL. Beim RP 23 kann man die stärkste Plattformstufe zwar ähnlich einem Lockout benutzen, aber es bleibt immer etwas Restfederung.

Meine Meinung nach ist ein Lockout am X-Control nicht notwendig. Plattform vielleicht, wenn mans mag. Die Kinematik ist für mich ausreichend straff.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2011)

RP 23 hat definitiv KEIN Lockout. Das ist lediglich eine voreinstellbare Pro-Pedal-Stufe.


----------



## NiMoX (16. August 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ein RP-Dämpfer bei Fox hat keinen Lockout, sondern eine zuschaltbare Plattform-Dämpfung. Dafür steht das *P* in R*P*. Wäre da ein echter *L*ockout, stände dafür ein *L*, wie zum Beispiel beim RL. Beim RP 23 kann man die stärkste Plattformstufe zwar ähnlich einem Lockout benutzen, aber es bleibt immer etwas Restfederung.
> 
> Meine Meinung nach ist ein Lockout am X-Control nicht notwendig. Plattform vielleicht, wenn mans mag. Die Kinematik ist für mich ausreichend straff.



OK das stimmt ... P seht für Plattform ... aber mahl ehrlich nen komplett starrer Dämpfer macht auch wirklich keinen Sinn 
Ich hatte es mit nem RP23 versucht und bei Stufe 3 ist es wirklich wie bei einem Hardtail. Ich würde auch in dieser Stufe keinen Drop fahren denn da verabschiedet sich sicherlich etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (14. September 2011)

Hey, weiß jemand was für ein steuerrohr das x-control 210 von 2008 hat? 1 1/8" semi-integriert oder was anderes? kann irgendwie nirgendwo richtige angaben finden und fänds super, wenn mir einer von euch weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## druha78 (13. Oktober 2011)

Puls schrieb:


> Hi, ich hatte mein X-Control in der Werkstatt wegen 1. Inspektion ( war beim Kauf mit dabei) und Knacken im Hinterbau. Am Morgen in die Werkstatt gebracht, kurz alles besprochen und am Abend wieder abgeholt.... die hatte nur leider die Ursache für das Knacken nicht finden können. Also noch einen Termin und nach zwei Tagen kam der Anruf ich kann es hohlen. Der Monteur erklärte mir dann das sie alles zerlegt hatte Kurbel, Innenlager, sämtliche Lager, alle Kabel..... nichts hat wirklich geholfen. Sie wollten schon aufgeben doch da kam zufällig der Lapierre-Vertreter in den Laden und nach kurzen erklären des Problems hatte er auch gleich die Lösung. Es ist ein bekanntes Problem und es ist die Wippe unten am Trettlager. Die Wippe hat zur Gewichts-Ersparnis drei Löcher die komplett durch gehen und durch die drei Löcher kann Staub und Dreck rein so dass es dann zu dem Knackten kommen kann.
> Ausgebaut, gesäubert und oh Wunder es ist weg!!!
> Ich war zwar froh das es gefunden wurde aber bei Nachfrage sagten er mir das es natürlich auch wieder kommen kann... Ich hatte dann eine Idee diese Löcher mit einem Streifen Tesa abzukleben. Er fand das auch gut und machte es gleich noch. *Da ich aber nicht ständig in die Werkstatt will sobald es Knackt erklärte er mir wie ich die Wippe ausbauen und wieder einbauen kann.* Ja und da brauchte ich natürlich den Drehmoment, den er mir dann sagte und zwar soll der Drehmoment-Schlüssel mit 25N einstellen .
> Ich weis nicht ob die Wippe an allen X-Control Modellen so gebaut, falls ja dann hilft es euch bestimmt auch!
> ...




Servus!

Du schreibst hier, dass dein Mech dir den Ein-und Ausbau der Wippe erklärt hat. Könntest du dein Wissen mit uns teilen?  
Hat er dir nicht zufällig was zum ganzen Hinterbau erklärt? 

Dank im Voraus!


----------



## druha78 (14. Oktober 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Hallo Lapierres!
> 
> Wenn man sich hier so umschaut, bildet sich der Gesamteindruck, dass das Lapierre-Händlernetz und zum Teil auch -Service *in Deutschland* zu wünschen übrig läßt.
> 
> ...



Das z.B. wäre der Anfang!


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Drehmomentwerte für den Hinterbau wurden hier schon mehrfach gepostet. Der Rest ist doch keine Hexerei. Schrauben vorsichtig mit der Heißluftpistole erwärmen um die Schraubensicherung zu "erweichen". Sonst bekommt man die Schrauben nicht auf, bzw. werden sie beschädigt. 
Gewinde gründlich säubern, Schraubensichrung drauf und fest. 
Ein zweiter Mann könnte dabei hilfreich sein, die Wippen gingen bei mir teilweise nur mit sanfter Gewalt in Position.


----------



## druha78 (14. Oktober 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Drehmomentwerte für den Hinterbau wurden hier schon mehrfach gepostet.



Ja, du hast recht. Es gab mal eine PDF-Datei mit Drehmomentangaben für das ältere Modell, dann den einen oder anderen Post mit einzelnen Angaben zu den bestimmten Gelenkpunkten... Jedoch nichts, was irgendwie den Überblick vom gesamten System verschafft. 



Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Der Rest ist doch keine Hexerei.



Auch da glaube ich dir. Aber ich mußte feststellen, dass alleine das Lösen von Schrauben noch nicht alles ist. Die beiden oberen Lagerschrauben am Anlenkhebel z.B. gingen bei mir nach dem Lösen nicht raus, sondern blieben in ihrem Sitz fest drinnen... (eingepresst?) Das heißt, dass der Hinterbau gefährlich "auseinander" gedrückt wurde. Ich habe mich nicht getraut, weiter zu drehen, ließ es lieber sein...

Daher wäre so eine Anleitung evtl. nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Oktober 2011)

druha78 schrieb:


> Auch da glaube ich dir. Aber ich mußte feststellen, dass alleine das Lösen von Schrauben noch nicht alles ist. Die beiden oberen Lagerschrauben am Anlenkhebel z.B. gingen bei mir nach dem Lösen nicht raus, sondern blieben in ihrem Sitz fest drinnen... (eingepresst?) Das heißt, dass der Hinterbau gefährlich "auseinander" gedrückt wurde. Ich habe mich nicht getraut, weiter zu drehen, ließ es lieber sein...
> 
> Daher wäre so eine Anleitung evtl. nicht verkehrt.



Bei mir sind die Lager mit den Schrauben heraus gekommen. Die Aluschrauben gehen schon recht straff in die Lager rein. Wenn dann dort noch Schraubensicherung (hochfest) rein gelaufen ist, kleben die Lager bombenfest an den Schrauben. Da ich sie sowieso wechseln musste, habe ich sie dann im Schraubstock gesprengt. 

Wenn es deinen Hinterbau auseinander drückt, dann sitzen die Lager also wohl noch an der Schraube und im Rahmen fest. Ist dein Hinterbau auch aus Carbon? Wenn Alu, dann würde ich einfach weiter anwärmen.


----------



## yamtchu (22. Oktober 2011)

So hab gestern schnell noch meinen Ersatzrahmen geholt. Das Gerät hängt gerade im Ständer, leider musste ich feststellen das der Aufkleber am Rahmen fehlt mit dem ich die Federung einstelle

Kann mir einer von euch helfen wie ich zumindest den Mittelwert finde den Rest mach ich dann nach gefühl.


----------



## druha78 (22. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hilft das Bild oben??? Das gestrichelte auf dem Foto ist der rote (optimale) Bereich...


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Oktober 2011)

yamtchu schrieb:


> So hab gestern schnell noch meinen Ersatzrahmen geholt. Das Gerät hängt gerade im Ständer, leider musste ich feststellen das der Aufkleber am Rahmen fehlt mit dem ich die Federung einstelle
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch helfen wie ich zumindest den Mittelwert finde den Rest mach ich dann nach gefühl.



Die Mittellinie ist ziemlich genau mittig am Sattelrohr, der Einstellbereich ca. +/-2mm. Ich muß aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich persönlich mit der so empfohlenen Einstellung nie richtig glücklich war und den Druck immer nach gefühl eingestellt habe.

Hab noch was gefunden: AlpenX im Juni/Juli: Mein XC am Lago di Val d'Agola:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Oktober 2011)

yamtchu schrieb:


> So hab gestern schnell noch meinen Ersatzrahmen geholt. Das Gerät hängt gerade im Ständer, leider musste ich feststellen das der Aufkleber am Rahmen fehlt mit dem ich die Federung einstelle
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch helfen wie ich zumindest den Mittelwert finde den Rest mach ich dann nach gefühl.



Den Aufkleber bekommst du (bzw. dein Händler) auf Anfrage von LP.


----------



## yamtchu (22. Oktober 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Den Aufkleber bekommst du (bzw. dein Händler) auf Anfrage von LP.





Ich warte jetzt 5 Monate auf eine Mutter für die Dämpferaufnahme und auf den Rahmen habe ich 3 Monate gewartet...den Aufkleber zu bestellen tuh ich mir bestimmt nicht an.


Aber wenn die Mitte des Sattelrohr ungefähr im Optimalbereich ist, reicht mir das zu. Ich habe das bloss immer als Grundeinstellung genommen und von da aus dann nach meinem Gefühl nachjustiert.


Im übrigen hab ich noch schnell eine einstündige Testfahrt gemacht...einfach GEIL nach 3 Monaten wieder im Sattel, am liebsten wäre ich garnicht mehr heim gefahren.


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Oktober 2011)

yamtchu schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt 5 Monate auf eine Mutter für die Dämpferaufnahme und auf den Rahmen habe ich 3 Monate gewartet...den Aufkleber zu bestellen tuh ich mir bestimmt nicht an.



Hmm, ich hatte ja auch schon ein paar interessante Erfahrungen mit LP, aber das ist ungewöhnlich. Einer in der Befehlskette hat da wohl versagt- dein Händler?


----------



## yamtchu (22. Oktober 2011)

Meines Wissens liegt es an LP. Als ich gestern den Rahmen abgeholt habe, habe ich nochmal auf die bestellte Mutter hingewiesen. Wir haben nachgesehen und die ist tatsächlich bei LP bestellt, beim Rahmen das selbe. 

Ich lasse nichts auf den Shop kommen wo ich jetzt bin. Bei denen gabs noch nie Probleme. 

Meine Erfahrung deckt sich aber auch mit der anderer LP Besitzer.


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja, so was ist einfach nervig. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau wie lange ich auf den Hinterbau (bzw. Hinterbau*ten* ) gewartet habe, Monate waren es aber nicht. Ebenso wurde der SAG Aufkleber kurzfristig nachgeliefert. Wobei die den eigentlich gleich beilegen könnten...


----------



## berti-lap (17. November 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> RP 23 hat definitiv KEIN Lockout. Das ist lediglich eine voreinstellbare Pro-Pedal-Stufe.


 
Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer.
Ich habe mir ein x-control 510 MY.2011 gekauft. Macht es Sinn den orig. Dämpfer Fox Float R gegen den RP23 zu tauschen? Ich habe noch einen passenden RP 23 zur Verfügung.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoerch (28. November 2011)

Weiss jemand wo es die Schrauben für die Lager am Hinterbau vorrätig gibt? Bei mir sind beim X-Control bei der ersten Wartung einige Schrauben mit ziemlich vermurksten Gewinde aus dem Rahmen gekommen, schön ist das nicht.


----------



## druha78 (28. November 2011)

Siehe da


----------



## paule k (30. November 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun eine Weile von Geräuschen unbehelligt blieb, habe
ich an meinem X-Control 313 im Moment folgendes Problem: Auf Abfahrten auf Asphalt, Kopfsteinpflaster oder glatten Trails macht das Rad kreischende Geräusche, sobald ich auf c.a. 30 km/h komme, nicht beim Bremsen, sondern beim schlichten Rollen lassen.
Die Vibrationen im Sattel lassen einen sofort aufstehen. Bremse ich das Rad scharf herunter, so ist der Spuk vorbei.
Bisher habe ich die Lager der Laufräder und des Hinterbaus geprüft. Nirgendwo ist ein Spiel festzustellen, scheint alles o.k. zu sein. Ich habe einen anderen, neuwertigen Dämpfer probiert, da der Originale etwas Spiel am oberen Dämpferauge hatte, das Geräusch bleibt erhalten. Ich habe den Rahmen gründlich auf Risse untersucht, konnte aber nichts feststellen. Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar, das Geräusch ist ohrenbetäubend und lässt das Vertrauen in mein Rad nicht gerade wachsen, wenngleich es ansonsten nach wie vor völlig unauffällig seinen Dienst tut.

Schönen Gruß

paule


----------



## Ticopuck (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo in die Runde 

ich bin heute ein *Lapierre x-control 310Lady* aus dem Jahr 2011 http://www.bikestore4you.de/lapierre-mountainbike-control-lady-2011-p-3420.html?campaign=Google-Base probegefahren. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mich verliebt in das Bike . Bin jetzt nur ganz durcheinander weil ich mich eigentlich für das Cube http://cube.eu/wls/access-wls-gtc/ entschieden hatte. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass die beiden Bikes gegensätzlich sind .
Ist auch "nur" als Zweitbike neben Rennrad gedacht. Na gut, bin ja flexibel und kann auch meine Ausfahrten in die härtere Wildnis verlegen  Normalerweise überlegt man sich wohin man fährt und sucht dann nach dem Bike. Ich ticke irgendwie anders herum 

Das Lapierre bekäme ich für 1700 Euro, das Cube für 1450 Euro. 
a) Welches der beiden hat denn das bessere P/L-Verhältnis ?
b) Bin mir wegen Rahmengröße noch unsicher. Bin 161 cm, 50 kg, SL 77 cm.
Beim Cube brauchte fühlte ich mich auf einem 14 Zöller wohler. Beim Lapierre bin ich diese in M gefahren. Da es ein Einzelstück ist, konnte ich dazu keinen Vergleich fahren.. Ist M normalerweise nicht zu groß für mich ?

Bitte entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, ich bin in Sachen MTB ganz schön hintendran 

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## eviltubbie (11. Februar 2012)

Nimm einfach das Bike auf dem Du dich richtig wohl fühlst. Von der Ausstattung her nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Februar 2012)

M ist zu groß für dich.


----------



## Ticopuck (11. Februar 2012)

Gell, das dachte ich mir, dass M zu groß für ich. Aber nur laut den Geometriedaten. Beim Fahren fiel mir dies nicht auf. Ärgerlich finde ich, dass der Händler auf Nachfragen meiner Zweifel in punkto Rahmengröße behauptete, ich liege genau mittendrin


----------



## druha78 (13. Februar 2012)

Ticopuck schrieb:


> Gell, das dachte ich mir, dass M zu groß für ich. Aber nur laut den Geometriedaten. Beim Fahren fiel mir dies nicht auf.


Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass du die gestreckte Sitzposition vom Rennrad gewohnt bist. Im Gelände könnte diese aber u.U. zu sportlich sein, wo das Bike eigentlich wendig sein müßte...



> Ärgerlich finde ich, dass der Händler auf Nachfragen meiner Zweifel in punkto Rahmengröße behauptete, ich liege genau mittendrin


Ich finde, dass man einen etwas zu kleinen Rahmen besser anpassen kann (längerer Vorbau, Sattelstütze mit Versatz etc.). Bei einem zu großen Rahmen ist es leider nicht so einfach. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Geschmack oder eben das Bauchgefühl


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Februar 2012)

Ticopuck schrieb:


> Gell, das dachte ich mir, dass M zu groß für ich. Aber nur laut den Geometriedaten. Beim Fahren fiel mir dies nicht auf. Ärgerlich finde ich, dass der Händler auf Nachfragen meiner Zweifel in punkto Rahmengröße behauptete, ich liege genau mittendrin



Ähm, also ich BIN Händler und kann dir sagen, daß du NICHT mittendrin liegst. Da brauch ich nicht mal schauen. Vielleicht kommt es dir auf der geraden Strecke noch ganz ok vor, aber das handling im Gelände wird supermies sein.


----------



## keksrider (14. Mai 2012)

mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.. rollt wie eh und je 




IMG_5977_re von ninefourteen auf Flickr




IMG_5996_re von ninefourteen auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

hallo
kann mir jemand sagen ob ich auf mein X control 310 L (2010) 2,4er rocket ron reifen aufziehen kann? habe die reifen noch rumliegen. 
danke! 
und tut mir leid dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Mai 2012)

Nee, die sind zu breit. Bei Schleifspuren im Rahmen kennen die auch keine Freunde bei Lapierre und deine Gewährleistung ist futsch.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

gut- danke für die Info! 
Dann kann ich ja die Reifen verscherbeln


----------



## Maas89 (8. Juni 2012)

Servus,

ein Freund von mir hat sich gerade ein X-Control 310 gekauft und würde gerne wissen was für Dämpfer er hinten einbauen kann von der Länge her und generell? Da ich es nicht weiß habe ich mir gedacht ich frag einfach mal die Leute vom Fach hier


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn er den Dämpfer einfach ausmißt, kommt er ganz einfach auf den entsprechenden Wert. Es sind 165 mm.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2013)

Na, is ja gar nix mehr los hier. Dann schieben wir doch mal wieder ein bischen an 

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/product_info.php/info/p527_Lapierre-X-Control-829-limited.html


----------



## R4b3 (19. Mai 2013)

Hi,

da sich zu meinem Torque eventuell ein gebrauchtes X-Control gesellt hab ich ne kurze Frage.

Konkret geht's um ein X-Control 510 aus dem Jahr 2011. Das Bike gehört nem Kollege der kaum 
damit gefahren ist und es nun verkaufen will. Am Rahmen ist mir an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme was aufgefallen. Hier mal zwei Bilder.



 




Kenn mich mit Carbon jetzt nicht so aus. Ist das nur so ne Art Klarlack der bei der Montage beschädigt wurde? Bin mir da nicht sicher. 
Vielleicht kann ja von euch jemand was dazu sagen.

Danke


----------



## R4b3 (4. Juni 2013)

Leider noch nix... dann schieb ich auch mal ein bisschen


----------



## yamtchu (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ist hier einer der anwesenden Händler in der Lage mir einen Lagersatz für ein 2011er Xcontrol 210 für hinten zu verkaufen?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sengelha (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

suche nur einen Rahmen Lapierre X-Control 510 aus dem Jahr 2010 in der Größe M.

MfG


----------



## caesarecho (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich fahre ein x-control 410 Modell 2008. Bisher hatte ich nur Spaß mit dem Bike. Leider habe ich heute einen Bruch am Hinterbau entdeckt. Sieht genauso aus, wie beim Post vom Mitglied Piece (Post #289 ). Oben an der Verschraubung ist der Hinterbau gebrochen. Es gab auch keine Vorzeichen in Form eines Knackens. Ich habe das Bike in den letzten 4 Jahren auch nicht zu hart rangenommen. Im Wesentlichen Touren durch den Taunus.

Ich habe gelesen, dass Lapierre in der Vergangenheit den Hinterbau auf Kulanz getauscht hat. Ich habe das Bike im Juni 2009 gekauft. Weiß jemand, ob ein Tausch auf Kulanz auch noch nach 4 Jahren zu erwarten ist? Und wie lange so ein Tausch aufgrund der Lieferzeiten des Hinterbaus dauert, da ich Ende August einen Alpencross machen wollte...

Eigentlich würde ich schon noch ein Entgegenkommen von Lapierre erwarten, schließlich hat das Ding neu mal 2500  gekostet...

Danke für eventuelle Infos!

VG


----------



## Piece (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Hinterbau wurde auf Kulanz getauscht (Gekauft Ende 2007, Rahmenbruch Ende 2010). Dazu musste ich das rad aber von meinem Händler einschicken lassen. Da die Franzosen aber nach dem Einbau ein knarzen nicht wegbekommen haben wurde der ganze Rahmen ausgetauscht. Das ganze hat gut 3 Monate gedauert und am Ende wurde mir eine Rechnung über 180  vorgelegt (Transport und Verpackung nach Frankreich).

Einen Versuch ist es also sicher wert.

Grüßle
Piece


----------



## caesarecho (20. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ich konnte mein Bike leider nicht bei dem Händler abgeben, bei dem ich das lapierre gekauft hatte. Denn ich habe das lapierre vor 4 Jahren in Berlin gekauft und bin mittlerweile nach Frankfurt gezogen. 

Daher habe ich das Bike nun bei einem lokalen Händler abgegeben. Bekomme nun für 220 einen neuen Hinterbau. Ist wohl schon ein Kulanzpreis. Der Hinterbau kommt wohl in einer Woche aus Frankreich. Man konnte mir nur nicht sagen aus welcher Modell-Generation der Hinterbau ist. Dann kommen noch die Einbaukosten dazu. 

Ist zwar kein kostenloser Tausch, aber nach 4 Jahren finde ich den Preis in Ordnung.

Grüße


----------



## looooop (24. Juli 2013)

Hab grad nen ähnlichen Fall mit meinem 2008er Zesty ..... soll 480,00 für nen neuen Rahmen zahlen ..... (mit Hinterbau, Dämpfer und Steuersatz Mod. 2013)


----------



## MouseWare (3. September 2013)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Na, is ja gar nix mehr los hier. Dann schieben wir doch mal wieder ein bischen an
> 
> http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/product_info.php/info/p527_Lapierre-X-Control-829-limited.html


 
Hallo,

ich bin dem Link gefolgt und habe auf der Webseite gesehen dass ein X-Control 610 als "im Laden" geführt wird.

Zu dem hätte ich eine Frage: Ich habe mir so ein 610 im Juni 2013 gekauft. Allerdings kam es nicht mit der CTD Evolution als Gabel sondern mit einer 2012er der Factory-Serie.

Ist das bei dem vorrätigen Modell auch so? Kommt das öfters vor das eine andere Gabel geliefert wird? (Oder hat mein Händler was damit zu tun?) Er hat mir zugsichert dass ich mit der Factory besser bedient bin, das CTD vermisse ich bisher überhaupt nicht, die Gabel lässt sich auch so perfekt auf die Fahrsituation einstellen...aber so tief bin ich in der Teile-Thematik nicht drin dass ich mir zutraue eine Wertung abzugeben ob ich tatsächlich mit dem nicht nach Ausstattungsliste geliefertem Bike gut bedient bin.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für einen Kommentar von "neutraler" Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (4. September 2013)

Wenn der 2,4er RocketRon nicht passt wird der 2,4er MountainKing sicher auch nicht passen, oder? Fahre das 310er von 2011. Habe bisher den 2,2er gefahren und bin soweit auch zufrieden, würde den 2,4er für etwas mehr Grip im feuchten gerne mal ausprobieren, speziel da jetzt ja Herbst und Winter immer näher rücken.


----------



## R4b3 (8. September 2013)

Hi,

hab ne Frage. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen. 
Wie groß darf der Durchmesser der hinteren Bremsscheibe maximal sein?
Das Bike ist Jahrgang 2011 falls das ne Rolle spielt.
Denke 180mm oder hab aber nix konkretes gefunden.

Danke


----------



## BiffBaff (14. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte die Möglichkeit ein gebrauchtes Lapierre X-Controll 310 (Modell 2008) für 850 uro zu kaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der Preis ok ist. Das Bike wurde ca. 4000 km gefahren und befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand. Die Gabel wurde letztes Jahr überholt, Kette und Zahnkranz (gibt es kostenlos dazu) müssen aber bald gewechselt werden. Sonst ist alles top. Die Austattung besteht aus: Dämpfer und FOX-Gabel; XT-Schaltung, XT-Umwerfer, XT-Felgen, XT-Laufradsatz WHM 775, XT-Kasette; XT-Bremse. Eine Besonderheit ist, dass der Hinterbau vom 710er Modell verbaut wurde (Original hatte einen Haarriss). 
Was meint Ihr, ist der Preis gerechtfertigt ? 

Gruß und schonmal Danke im Voraus,
Biffy


----------



## druha78 (15. September 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, wenn man das Bike nicht gesehen hat... Doch angesichts der Ausstattung, ist der Preis nicht schlecht. Vorausgesetzt, es sind keine Mängel versteckt. Vor allem, was Rahmen, Lager, Wippen und sonstiges betrifft. Denn die sind von Lapierre, könnte im Falle eines Falles evtl. länger dauern mit der Beschaffung der Ersatzteile... 

Versuche immer noch, den Eloxalsatz für den Hinterbau in grün zu besorgen, bis jetzt erfolglos...


----------



## BiffBaff (15. September 2013)

Mal angenommen der Zustand ist sehr gut, würdest Du dann eher das gebrauchte Lapierre kaufen, oder vlt doch eher bis ca. 1200 - 1300 ein neues Fully kaufen ? Z.B. dieses Univega: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1819/a64953/ram-am-3-xt.html 
oder ein Serious http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/serious-mt-cataract/337501.html
oder aber das Centurion hier: http://www.raddiscount.de/P06960.html

Rein optisch gefällt mir das Lapierre zwar am besten, aber ist es wirklich so viel besser als die 3 verlinkten Bikes ? Vor allem wenn man das Alter berücksichtigt ? Ich fahre übrigens täglich ca. 20 km (50% Asphalt, 50% Feld und Wald) und ca. 1-2 mal im Monat mal eine längere Tour durch den Schwarzwald (Berg rauf und wieder runter, ca. 50 - 60 km). Zu welchem Bike würdetest Du/ Ihr mir raten ? An Budget hab ich halt nur 1200 -1300.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1819/a64953/ram-am-3-xt.html


----------



## druha78 (15. September 2013)

In einem Punkt hast du sicherlich recht: neu ist neu, gebraucht ist... naja, so eine Sache...

Bei gebrauchten Bikes ist es äußerst wichtig, sich das Ganze sehr penibel anzusehen und zu begutachten. Da gehört unbedingt gewisse Erfahrung dazu, dass man weiß, wo man hinschaut und versteht, was man dabei sieht. Musst dich also gut damit auskennen, oder jemanden dabei haben, der es tut. Denn sollte z.B. die Federgabel hin sein, wird´s gleich ziemlich teuer...

Für das gebrauchte Bike spricht in diesem Fall die gute Ausstattung und vielleicht der Name des Herstellers. 

Die drei Bikes in deinen Link´s sind da schon deutlich schwächer ausgestattet, dazu teurer. Sind aber neu, sprich, du hast auf jeden Fall mind. 2 Jahre Garantie.

Es wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn du alle Bikes vorher probefahren könntest, und dich dann für eines entscheidest, welches dir am meisten anspricht. Ich persönlich würde mir das gebrauchte auf jeden Fall mal ansehen, allein schon aus dem Grund, weil ich fast alles selber mache am Fahrrad.

Hoffe, dich nicht noch mehr verwirrt zu haben...


----------



## JumpingJohn (24. September 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

bei meinem 310er von 2010 hat sich das PressFit Innenlager verabschiedet und muss getauscht werden, wenn ich nun aber schon tausche will ich ein vernünftiges Innenlager rein machen, nun scheint es da auch unterschiede in Außen- und Innen-Durchmesser zu geben und ich bin im Moment etwas überfragt was ich nun kaufen soll damit meine SLX-Kurbel da nachher auch wieder rein passt und welche PressFit-Innenlager generell zu empfehlen sind.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten bzw. Hilfe, Gruß
JumpingJohn


----------



## druha78 (24. September 2013)

Wenn du bei GGL eingibst, was auf dem Lager steht, spuckt er dir sicherlich ein Paar Ergebnisse raus. 

Habe es gerade mit Hinterbaulagern von X-Control versucht - 1,30  pro Stück bei Amazonas!


----------



## JumpingJohn (24. September 2013)

Ja, okay. Darauf hÃ¤tte ich auch noch kommen kÃ¶nnen zur grÃ¶Ãen Ermittlung!

Bleibt noch die Frage ob Shimano, C-Bear, SRAM und was es sonst noch so an Herstellen gibt. Die haben wiederum verschiedene Typen in verschiedenen Preissegmenten. Ich werde sicher keine 90,-â¬ fÃ¼r eins ausgeben wie dieses hier. Aber bis 30,-â¬ gibt es ne verdamt groÃe Auswahl und sowas wie einen Innenlager Test habe ich bisher noch nicht finden kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## druha78 (26. September 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!!

Habe vor, demnächst mein X-Control 510 aus dem Jahre 2010 zu verkaufen, weil ich mir was mit mehr Federweg zulegen werde.

Im Moment befindet sich das Rad im Keller zur großen Inspektion.

In zwei-drei Tagen dürfte ich fertig sein, dann kommt eine Anzeige in den Bikemarkt. 

Wer allerdings Interesse oder Fragen hat, kann mir jetzt schon PN schreiben. 

Gruß

Druha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

die Dämpferbuchse von meinem LP X-Control 313 (2007) hat inzwischen deutliches Spiel und hätte schon vor ner Weile ausgetauscht werden müssen. Leider finde ich jedoch keine Info welche Buchse ich brauche, bzw wo ich diese bestellen kann.

Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

Grüßle
Piece


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Februar 2014)

Piece schrieb:


> Leider finde ich jedoch keine Info welche Buchse ich brauche, bzw wo ich diese bestellen kann.
> 
> Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


Dabei hilft dir eine Schieblehre. du benötigst die Gesamtbreite der nebeneinander liegenden Buchse und den Schraubendurchmesser (meiner Erinnerung nach 6mm). Das nennt sich dann z.B. 22,2*6 für z.B. Fox-Dämpfer und findet sich so in jedem Online-Shop oder beim lokalen Händler.


----------



## Piece (17. Februar 2014)

Hey Schwarzer Kater,

Danke für deine Antwort. Leider passen die Maße der FOX Buchsen zumindest nicht genau. Verbaut ist ein LP Dämpfer.

Innenduchmesser Buchse ist 6,0 mm,
Innenduchmesser Dämpferbohrung  12,0 mm und
Breite Buchse  24,0 mm

Die FOX Buchsen gibt es aber leider nicht in 24,0 mm sondern nur in 23,88 und 24,64 mm. Scheint mir beides nicht optimal http://www.bike-components.de/produ...enset-6-mm-5-teilig.html?xtcr=13&xtmcl=buchse .  Zumal wie gesagt ein LP Dämpfer verbaut ist. Unter http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...chsen-23-88-x-6-mm-5-teilig-15-mm--23743.html ist noch ein weiteres Maß der FOX Buchsen angegeben: 15 mm. Die passen aber gar nicht?!

Wie kommst du darauf FOX Buchsen zu verwenden?

Weiterer Rat ist gerne gesehen.

Grüßle
Stephan

Edit: Nachdem ich die Teile geputzt habe musste ich leider feststelle, dass ich auch eine neue Mutter brauche ... Eigentlich habe ich gar keine Lust zu meinem LP Händler zu gehen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *z.B.* 22,2*6 für *z.B.* Fox-Dämpfer


geschrieben, da ich logischerweise nicht vorher weiß, was für einen Dämpfer du verbaut hast. Deine Maße kommen mir ziemlich gerade vor, obwohl in dem Bereich fast alles zölligen Ursprungs ist und daher die komischen Maße üblich sind. Es gibt zwar auch Dämper mit 12mm-Augendurchmesser (alte Rock Shox Ario vor 2010 zum Beispiel), aber normalerweise ist das 1/2 Zoll, spricht 12,7mm und die Buchsenbreiten sind auch selten so gerade. Bedenke, dass oben und unten andere Breiten verbaut sien können und miss lieber nochmal ganz genau nach. Ob du dann spezielle Lapierre-Buchsen ordern musst oder ob Buchsen eines anderen Herstellers passen, hängt hauptsächjlich vom Augendurchmesser ab.
Da du die Mutter wohl oder übel über deinen Lapierre-Händler beschaffen musst, nimm am besten den Dämpfer mit hin.


----------



## JumpingJohn (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab ja letztes Jahr Vom Lapierre-Dämpfer auf FOX gewechselt. War aber direkt bei Thoxaholic und hatte meine original Buchsen dabei. Die hat man Vorort ausgemessen und mir passende FOX Buchsen mitgegeben. Welche Durchmesser die haben kann ich dir zwar nicht sagen, aber zumindest weiß ich das es passende gibt. 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piece (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater,

das *z.B.* habe ich tatsächlich überlesen ... Die Maße stimmen. Ich gehen davon aus, dass Lapierre (aus Frankreich) das metrische System verwendet.

Hallo JumpingJohn,

einen gut bestückten und kompetenten Radhändler hätte ich auch gerne!


Die Spaltung der Mutter verunsichert mich jetzt aber doch etwas. Wer weiß wo sich sonst noch derartige Defekte verstecken. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Rad dieses Jahr die Alpen unsicher machen. Da kann ich solche Defekt wirklich nicht brauchen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war im X-Control 500 wie bei vielen anderen Modellen auch, ein Fox-Dämpfer montiert und ich meine die auch mal gemessen zu haben und bin auf ein "Fox-übliches" Maß gekommen. Welches Maß das war, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Das Rad hab ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Bleischlucker (24. Februar 2014)

Ich Bin Auf Der Suche Nach Einem Hinterbau Für Ein X-Control Kann Mir Jemant Helfen ?


----------



## Piece (15. März 2014)

Piece schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Dämpferbuchse von meinem LP X-Control 313 (2007) hat inzwischen deutliches Spiel und hätte schon vor ner Weile ausgetauscht werden müssen. Leider finde ich jedoch keine Info welche Buchse ich brauche, bzw wo ich diese bestellen kann.
> 
> ...



So nach 2 Wochen hat es mein Händler geschafft mir die Dämpferschrauben, Dämpferbuchsen und Führungsbuchsen zu bestellen. Schlappe 45 € und das Spiel im Hinterbau ist weg.

@Bleischlucker: Als mein Hinterbau nach 3 Jahren gebrochen war wurde mir dieser auf Kulanz getauscht. Das ganze hat gute 3 Monate gedauert und 180 € gekostet. Hatte mich damals über meinen Händler an Lapierre gewendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportbecker (31. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild des X-Control 700 meiner Frau, leider mittlerweile verkauft (also das Rad ).

Ausstattung:

Vollcarbonrahmen, Gr. M / 46cm, Farbe: Sichtcarbon, weiß, silbergrau
Federgabel FOX 32 FIT Remote, (F-Series)
Dämpfer FOX Float RP23
Shifter XTR
Schaltwerk XTR mit Carbonkäfig
Kurbel XT 3-fach (42/32/22), 175mm Kurbelarmlänge
Umwerfer XT
Easton-Vorbau 75mm
Lenker Syntace Duraflite Flatbar 31,8mm
Bremsen: Body Formula R1 blau + Bremssättel Formula RX 2-Kolben
Discs v+h 180mm Formula FD50697-00
Kassette 9-fach Shimano CS-M770 (11-32)
Kette DuraAce/XTR CN7701
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon, 0mm Offset
Sattel Prologo Vertigo Max
Griffe Acros Locking Grips mit blauen Ringen
Laufräder: 32-Speichen mit blau eloxierten Nippeln, Naben HOPE Pro 2 blau, Felge 19mm Maulweite
Reifen Rocket Ron EVO Pace Star Triple Compound (26x2,25)

Ich selber durfte leider nur selten damit fahren, mir ist´s eh etwas zu klein. Aber ich finde das Fahrwerk insgesamt sehr harmonisch. Ich persönlich hätte mir evtl. die Gabel noch etwas feinfühliger gewünscht (mit 5W statt 7,5W Dämpferöl wie bei meinem Scott), dann wär´s perfekt...


----------



## Toby-Pforzheim (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen ob ich an meinem 2007er X-Control 210 mit RS TORA318 soloair, vorne eine 200mm Bremsscheibe verbauen kann bzw. darf?
Ich finde dazu in der Anleitung leider keine Angaben.

Danke


----------



## Muchacho78 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Wer hat den Interesse sein X-Control gegen ein Zesty zu tauschen?

mfg


----------



## JumpingJohn (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem 2010er X-Control 310 knackst und knarrt es unter Tretlast immer mehr. Ich schätze mal das mein Bike jetzt so um die 3000km auf dem Buckel hat, dabei habe ich bereits einmal das Innenlager getauscht und nach einer Gabel und Dämpferwartung den Steuersatz gereinigt und neu abgeschmiert, der Hinterbau war bis auf einen Dämpfertausch noch nicht auseinander genommen und hat eigentlich auch keinen spürbares Spiel. Da die genau Quelle der Geräusche nur schwer auszumachen ist überlegen ich, ob ich nicht einfach alle potentiellen Geräuschquellen einem Austausch zu gute kommen lassen soll. Sprich Steuersatz, Tretinnenlager und alle Lagerbuchsen des Hinterbaues.

Wenn ihr allerdings noch andere Idee habt oder der Meinung seit das vielleicht eine Auseinanderbauen, Reinigen und wieder zusammenbauen auch ausreichen sollte, dann würde ich evt. auch das erstmal probieren. Wäre nur doof wenn ich das Rad auseinander nehme und dabei doch ein beschädigtes Lager finde und dann keine Ersatzteile da hätte.

Interesant wäre auch, was ihr für Verbesserungsvorschläge für Steuersatz und PressFit Innenlager hättet anstatt die bisher verbauten Komponenten einfach gegen neue zu tauschen.

Danke im Voraus für eure Komentare, Gruß
JumpingJohn


----------



## druha78 (13. Mai 2015)

Versuch mal, die untere (kleine) Wippe auszubauen. Wenn du das gemacht hast, säubere diese komplett, auch die Bolzen, und verklebe alle ausgefrästen Löcher in der Wippe mit Tesa. Somit kommt kein Dreck mehr rein, und es knackst nix mehr. 
Habe den Tipp hier im Forum bekommen, ausprobiert - und seitdem ist Ruhe!


----------



## JumpingJohn (13. Mai 2015)

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren, danke für den Tipp. Werde Berichten ob es auch bei mir geklappt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (18. Mai 2015)

So, hatte den Hinterbau und vor allem die untere Wippe auseinander und gesäubert. Für einige Kilometer war es auch deutlich ruhiger, aber ich habe das Gefühl fast wieder beim alten Stand zu sein, aber der Hinterbau spricht wieder deutlich sensibler auf Stöße an was allein schon mal die Demontageaktion rechtfertigt.
Nun habe ich nochmal drauf geachtet, es knackt definitiv nur wenn ich auch trete. Gehts über ruppigen Untergrund ohne das ich trete, dann knackst auch nichts. Ich hatte für den Ausbau des Hinterbaus natürlich auch die Kurbel ab und in dem Zuge mal grob PressFit-Lager und Kurbel vom größbsten Schmutz befreit.
Kann es nicht doch sein das die Geräuschkulisse von dort kommt? Wenn ja, was kann ich da machen?
Beim Hollowtech II PressFit kann man meines Wissens nicht viel mehr machen als es äußerlich zu reinigen, oder?


----------



## druha78 (1. Juni 2015)

...oder eben austauschen. Wenn da Dreck rein gekommen ist, kleine Sandkörner, kriegst du die kaum raus. Es kann durchaus sein, dass sie diese Geräusche verursachen.
Wenn du aber die Schalen rauspresst, ohne sie zu beschädigen, kannst du sie reinigen, ihren Sitz im Rahmen entsprechend auch, und wieder einpressen. Sollte eigentlich nicht schwierig sein, mit passendem Werkzeug...


----------



## keksrider (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich will demnächst meine komplette Schaltung aufgrund des Alters und entsprechender Abnutzung austauschen. Im Zuge dessen würde ich gerne ein kleines Problem beseitigen:

Am Gelenk bzw. deren Abdeckung an einer Stelle ist eine Schraube gebrochen. Auf der einen Seite ist die Abdeckung des Kugellagers bereits verschwunden. Kann ich die Teile einfach bei Lapierre oder einem Händler bestellen?


----------



## JumpingJohn (22. Januar 2016)

Ich will dir jetzt keine Angst machen hoffe aber das du so nicht durch die gegend gefahren bist. Das ist eine Lange Schraube mit breitem Kopf und auf der anderen Seite eine Mutter mit entsprechendem Kopf. Das sieht eher so aus als würde die komplette Mutter fehlen und nicht als sei da irgendetwas abgebrochen. Hatte meinem Hinterbau erst vor nem halben Jahr ausgebaut und musste das Gelenk dafür auch ausbauen.


----------



## druha78 (22. Januar 2016)

keksrider schrieb:


> Am Gelenk bzw. deren Abdeckung an einer Stelle ist eine Schraube gebrochen. Auf der einen Seite ist die Abdeckung des Kugellagers bereits verschwunden. Kann ich die Teile einfach bei Lapierre oder einem Händler bestellen?



*Siehe da (ohne Gewähr, weil sehr lange her...):*



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Hatetst du Schwierigkeiten eins zu bekommen?






Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Komplette Eloxalteil-Kits
> Spicy â¬59,-
> X-Control â¬ 39.-
> 
> Bitte angeben, ob Carbon- oder Aluhinterbau, da wir die Schaltaugen anpassen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## keksrider (22. Januar 2016)

Danke, allerdings sind die für die Nachfolgemodelle. Meins ist aus 2009


----------



## keksrider (25. Januar 2016)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Ich will dir jetzt keine Angst machen hoffe aber das du so nicht durch die gegend gefahren bist. Das ist eine Lange Schraube mit breitem Kopf und auf der anderen Seite eine Mutter mit entsprechendem Kopf. Das sieht eher so aus als würde die komplette Mutter fehlen und nicht als sei da irgendetwas abgebrochen. Hatte meinem Hinterbau erst vor nem halben Jahr ausgebaut und musste das Gelenk dafür auch ausbauen.



So bin ich tatsächlich durch die Gegendgefahren. Es ist genauso wie due die Schraube beschrieben hast. Anfangs war die Schraube noch drin, allerdings nach etwa 3/4 der Gesamtlänge abgebrochen. Die Mutter mit dem Rest liegt irgendwo im Gemüse oder auf der Straße. Danach habe ich das Rad liegend im Autotransportiert...natürluch ist die restliche Schraube dann einfach rausgefallen und verschwunden.

Hast du die Schraube getauscht bzw Ersatz gekauft?


----------



## JumpingJohn (25. Januar 2016)

Nein, habe die Schraube nicht tauschen müssen, hatte den Hinterbau nur wegen Knarzen auseinander. Habe daher auch keine Schrauben auf Lager. Wusste auch nicht ob die passen würde habe ein 2010er Modell.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_P891X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sludig667 (1. Mai 2016)

Damit mal hier wieder was neues geposted wird . Hab meinem altem Lapierre X-Conrol 513 nen zweiten Frühling spendiert.


----------



## JumpingJohn (2. Mai 2016)

Sieht gut aus! Hast du jetzt 1x11 oder 1x10 drauf? Ich will bei meinem 310er evt. bald auch weg von 3x10. Wobei ich da bei mir an 2x10 oder 2x11 dachte, aber 11er wird sicher nicht ohne größere Umbaumaßnahmen klappen, oder?

Außerdem bin ich am überlegen ob ich die Formular RX runter werfe. Die Bremsperformance geht zwar in ordnung, aber die ist bei mir eigentlich permanent am singen wenn ich nicht gerade bremse. Da käm dann ne Deore oder XT drauf, mit den neuen Schiftern für 2x10 ginge dann auch i-Spec II.

Ansonsten habe ich zuletzt erstmal das nervige geknarze aus Tretlager und Lenkkopflager beseitigen und Gabel sowie Dämpfer warten lassen. Dazu habe ich gestern einen neuen MountainKing 2.4 vorne verpasst und hinten die Winterreifen (Maxxis Medusa) gegen RaceKing 2.2 getauscht. Statt den üblichen Schläuchen habe ich nun FOSS drinnen, was sich schon bei meinem 29er bewert hat. Geht so deutlich besser wieder leiser vorwärts, habe ich gestern Abend direkt mal ausprobiert!  Mein armes Lapiere hatte zuletzt eigentlich immer einen schweren Stand gegen mein Spezialized Crave Pro in Sachen Fahrspaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (2. Mai 2016)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Hast du jetzt 1x11 oder 1x10 drauf? Ich will bei meinem 310er evt. bald auch weg von 3x10. Wobei ich da bei mir an 2x10 oder 2x11 dachte, aber 11er wird sicher nicht ohne größere Umbaumaßnahmen klappen, oder?



Ist ein 1x11 Antrieb. Sram X1 Trigger + Schaltwerk, Shimano XT 11fach Kassette 11-40 + 11 fach Kette und Wolftooth 30T NW SS Kettenblatt mit 104 LK + dazugehörige Kettenblattschrauben. Bestehende Kurbel und Freilauf konnte ich dadurch nutzen.


----------



## JumpingJohn (2. Mai 2016)

Du hattest doch sicher vorher auch nur 10-fach drauf. Musstest du den Freilauf oder sonst irgendetwas tauschen um die 11fach Kassete zu nutzen? Ich habe bei mir die Mavic CrossRide mit entsprechender Nabe und Freilauf, wäre ja cool wenn das so ohne weiteres möglich wäre.


----------



## Sludig667 (2. Mai 2016)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Du hattest doch sicher vorher auch nur 10-fach drauf. Musstest du den Freilauf oder sonst irgendetwas tauschen um die 11fach Kassete zu nutzen? Ich habe bei mir die Mavic CrossRide mit entsprechender Nabe und Freilauf, wäre ja cool wenn das so ohne weiteres möglich wäre.



Ich hatte sogar nur 9fach drauf. Aber dank der Shimano Kassette war kein neuer Freilauf nowendig.


----------



## JumpingJohn (2. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch schon recherchiert und das selbe herausgefunden. Das ist schon mal Klasse, jetzt muss ich nur noch dieses Vorhaben meinem Konto gegenüber rechtfertigen. SLX-Bremsen + Scheiben, Komplette XT-Schaltung und Kurbel da kommen ruckt zuck mal 530,-€ zusammen. 
Wenn ich die restlichen Investitionen die ich zuletzt getätigt habe hinzurechne bin ich ja fast schon bei der Hälfte des damaligen Kaufpreises!


----------



## opferkult (1. Juni 2016)

Servus,

Eventuell kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen ....folgendes Problem meine Dämpferwippe war gebrochen. Habe mir eine neue geholt inkl. Lager.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass am Umlenkpunkt (Befestigung der Wippe am Rohr der Sattelstütze) das Gewinde der Schrauben auf der einen Seite passt und auf der anderen nicht passt - hier war eine Feder drin, welche ich (dummerweise?!) entfernt habe.

Das gleich bei der Schraube oben am Dämpfer, hier hat die neue Wippe keinerlei Gewinde - bei der alten war hier auch eine Feder drin.

Radl ist ein x Control 513

Schonmal danke für euren Rat


----------



## Djenß (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
vielleicht hat ja jemand noch so etwas rumliegen:
Suche Lapierre X-Control 160 Rahmen, defekt oder verkratzt, Größe dürfte auch egal sein.
Ist von 2008.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2019)

Hallo Lapierre X-Control FAns,
ich suche einen Hinterbau für das 310er aus dem Jahr 2007. Hat jemand sowas rumliegen, oder weiss wo ich sowas noch beziehen kann?
Danke vorab!


----------

